# Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago



## berg80 (Aug 11, 2022)

Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
					

FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Get your popcorn ready.


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

_"Even ex-presidents have to obey laws re: classified documents. That is all. Have a nice day."_

All that needs to be said on the matter.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> _"Even ex-presidents have to obey laws _


YES! Because our system of justice is consistent and stuff 
I just love when people say that ignorant shit lolz


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.
> ...


.

It only took his sorry ass a few days to come up with a statement, that will be just as polluted as the rest of his agency ...  

.​


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.
> ...



Should be a drinking game for every lie he tells.  Paul Pelosi already has a bottle in his hand.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2022)

Funny, but I thought the FBI and DOJ had a rule about not commenting on ongoing investigations?  

But since it's Trump and the (enemy) GOP I guess it's all okay.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 11, 2022)

I predict that the announcement will be a nothingburger that only contains a valid excuse for why the bulk of it must remain secret.

But still, Garland will understand that he has to offer a few crumbs to the extreme rightists in order to maintain peace in the land.

There's a huge possibility of one gun crazed extremist setting a match to the gas tank, and that would then spiral out of control with group action by the ex-military extremist 'proud boys' and like crazies.

They are bound to come out with their AR's and other impressive pseudo-military force.


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 11, 2022)

Orange Man Bad!


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.
> ...


Yeah cause it will be pure bullshit and no questions asked.


----------



## MAGA Macho Man (Aug 11, 2022)

Should be going on now. What you'll be watching is the spokesman for the people who are actually running the country right now, none of whom are elected officials.


Live stream. The little rat is running late.









						Attorney General Garland Says He Approved Mar-a-Lago Search, Files Motion to Unseal Warrant
					

"I personally approved the decision to seek a search warrant in this matter," said Attorney General Merrick Garland as he made a statement four days after the FBI conducted a search of former President Trump's home in Florida. The attorney general announced the Justice Department had filed a...




					www.c-span.org


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> YES! Because our system of justice is consistent and stuff
> I just love when people say that ignorant shit lolz



Trump has gotten away with far too much, for far too long, and I say that as someone who doesn't have a pathological hatred of Trump. I just can't believe so many of his fanboys can't figure out that they're getting conned.

Answer me this: if he felt his patriots who ransacked the Capitol were truly patriots and defending the Constitution, why didn't he at least try to pardon every last one of them in advance? *He could have. He didn't*. Hundreds of people are looking at bankruptcy, prison time, and a criminal record because of his lies and their bizarro willingness to sacrifice themselves for a big lie about the election.

Answer me this, too. Why won't he show us the warrant from the Mar-a-Lago raid? *He could. He hasn't.* 

Why did he plead the fifth 440 times in a recorded deposition? *He could have just answered questions. He didn't.*

That's quite the conspiracy theory.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I predict that the announcement will be a nothingburger that only contains a valid excuse for why the bulk of it must remain secret.
> 
> But still, Garland will understand that he has to offer a few crumbs to the extreme rightists in order to maintain peace in the land.
> 
> ...



It will be a five minute statement full of lies and he will refuse to answer any questions.  It is as predictable as Biden pooping his pants.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now.


*First thing out of his mouth

"Russian Collusion is a real thing."

2nd thing out of this mouth.

"I am not a crook."

Third thing out of his mouth

"No reasonable prosecutor would ever charge Hillary Clinton with anything, but if President Donald J Trump farts in a windstorm, we are on that like blood hounds."*


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Trump has gotten away with far too much, for far too long, and I say that as someone who doesn't have a pathological hatred of Trump. I just can't believe so many of his fanboys can't figure out that they're getting conned.
> 
> Answer me this: if he felt his patriots who ransacked the Capitol were truly patriots and defending the Constitution, why didn't he at least try to pardon every last one of them in advance? *He could have. He didn't*. Hundreds of people are looking at bankruptcy, prison time, and a criminal record because of his lies and their bizarro willingness to sacrifice themselves for a big lie about the election.
> 
> ...


I get he is a POS. But that has nothing to do with the "is he above the law" rhetoric.


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> _"Even ex-presidents have to obey laws re: classified documents. That is all. Have a nice day."_
> 
> All that needs to be said on the matter.


Why haven't they raided obama then? He took all kinds of docs.


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 11, 2022)

Again?


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Trump has gotten away with far too much, for far too long,


Like what?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)

Karma would be Mitch McConnell blocking Merrick Garland from the Supreme Court in 2016 only for him to become the AG in 2021 whom brings down Donald J. Trump in 2022...not that Mitch minds


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> _"Even ex-presidents have to obey laws re: classified documents. That is all. Have a nice day."_
> 
> All that needs to be said on the matter.


"All that needs to be said on the matter."
This is only your 2nd day so all that needs to be said is I hope your comments show a little more thought in the future.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)

Garland announcing the arrest of anyone in the office who votes against getting Chipotle for lunch again.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> Should be a drinking game for every lie he tells.  Paul Pelosi already has a bottle in his hand.


.

Hey Buddy ... I'm not giving you mouth-to-mouth when you start suffering from acute alcohol poisoning ...   
You might want to invest in an emergency defibrillator and have a trained nurse onsite before attempting that.

.​


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I predict that the announcement will be a nothingburger that only contains a valid excuse for why the bulk of it must remain secret.
> 
> But still, Garland will understand that he has to offer a few crumbs to the extreme rightists in order to maintain peace in the land.
> 
> ...



Do you think it is appropriate for DOJ to waive their rule for not commenting on an ongoing investigation?


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Trump has gotten away with far too much, for far too long, and I say that as someone who doesn't have a pathological hatred of Trump. I just can't believe so many of his fanboys can't figure out that they're getting conned.
> 
> Answer me this: if he felt his patriots who ransacked the Capitol were truly patriots and defending the Constitution, why didn't he at least try to pardon every last one of them in advance? *He could have. He didn't*. Hundreds of people are looking at bankruptcy, prison time, and a criminal record because of his lies and their bizarro willingness to sacrifice themselves for a big lie about the election.
> 
> ...


"why didn't he at least try to pardon every last one of them in advance?"
Because you can't pardon someone for a crime that hasn't been committed.
duh


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*He shouldn't be masturbating on TV like that.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Karma would be Mitch McConnell blocking Merrick Garland from the Supreme Court in 2016 only for him to become the AG in 2021 whom brings down Donald J. Trump in 2022...not that Mitch minds


*Karma would be you being sent to Hell and having to sit in the same cell with Joseph Goebbels for eternity having to burn in Hell with him and listen to each other lie about why you shouldn't be there.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*Garland must be having trouble getting his lies and propaganda straight.

It takes practice to be the kind of sleazy filthy used car salesman like James Comey was.*


----------



## Nostra (Aug 11, 2022)

AWOL Gestapoland will pull a Sgt. Schultz.


----------



## Donald H (Aug 11, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> Do you think it is appropriate for DOJ to waive their rule for not commenting on an ongoing investigation?


I think that your country has long ago dispensed with any rules on fair play. FBI/CIA action against the enemies of the state will warrant no less than murder of those extremists who could become dangerous threats to peace and the rule of law.

The situation is about to blossom into full bloom attempts to install a fascist regime and it's not concluded that the military will stand with government!


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

Nostra said:


> AWOL Gestapoland will pull a Sgt. Schultz.


*Obama.......errr Joe Biden never ordered the Gestapo Raid on President Trump's home and we didn't sell Melania's underwear online.  We did sniff them and show them to Joe so he could sniff them, but honest we sent them back after Joe got several sniffs in.*


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 11, 2022)

It was just announced that he will NOT answer any questions.

The Regime will make its pronouncement, and no requests for clarification will be honored.


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> "All that needs to be said on the matter."
> This is only your 2nd day so all that needs to be said is I hope your comments show a little more thought in the future.


Don't hold your breath. TDS is relentless.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

So much enthusiasm for Dear Leader spitting on this nation's laws.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*It will be another clown show pack of lies, same as Russian Collusion, same as them lying about having Hunter's laptop and calling it Russian Disinformation, same as The FBI lying about Clinton and allowing her to destroy all the evidence on her secret server before they even looked at it, and were still forced to admit she violated the law.

Where was the pre-dawn raid at The Clinton Residence?*


----------



## berg80 (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> _"Even ex-presidents have to obey laws re: classified documents. That is all. Have a nice day."_
> 
> All that needs to be said on the matter.


Right. Dept. policy is not to speak about continuing investigations. If Comey had stuck to the rules we would not have had to experience the ongoing disaster of Trumpery.


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> I get he is a POS. But that has nothing to do with the "is he above the law" rhetoric.



Do you really think Merrick Garland and Christopher Wray wanted to have to chase Trump down to get classified information? 

I haven't seen the warrant but if what I've read is accurate, Trump was given an opportunity to turn over missing records that he (probably illegally) took to Mar-a-Lago. He would have signed paperwork to that effect and submitted it through his lawyers to the National Archives. If they retrieved boxes upon boxes of classified materials after the fact - which seems to be the case - then he signed and submitted a false sworn statement to federal authority - a likely felony in and of itself. Having classified materials in his possession after having declared that he turned them over is also likely a felony - ironically because Trump made 'mishandling' classified materials, which used to be a misdemeanor, felony. 

They didn't even have to give Trump the courtesy of giving him time to submit those documents. Merely possessing classified information in an unsecured area is basically a crime _ipso facto_. They gave him chances to not be a criminal.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> So much enthusiasm for Dear Leader spitting on this nation's laws.


*It's True.  We think Joe Biden is Lawless Scum.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> It was just announced that he will NOT answer any questions.
> 
> The Regime will make its pronouncement, and no requests for clarification will be honored.


*They must defend Duh Fuehrer EmperorShitzHizPantz at all costs.
Heil Shitler!  Long live The 4th Reich!*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*DemNazi Gestapo head who treats Soccer Mom's like Domestic Terrorists is half an hour late cuz he cannot get his Lying Narrative straight.*


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> "All that needs to be said on the matter."
> This is only your 2nd day so all that needs to be said is I hope your comments show a little more thought in the future.



I wish Biden would just shut down the internet for a few days but that's probably going too far. People would probably spontaneously combust.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2022)

Does anybody except these stupid Moon Bats really gives a shit what that turd says?

I know I don't.

He will lie and spin like all Leftest assholes do.

He is a terrible destructive AG.  I am just glad he never made it to the Supreme Court.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> It was just announced that he will NOT answer any questions.
> 
> The Regime will make its pronouncement, and no requests for clarification will be honored.


OF course, not...  They would have to explain why the judge they took the warrants to had already declared he could not be impartial... MAKING THEM UNLAWFUL.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*Garland is going to announce that he has a hair sniffing problem just like Duh Fuhrer EmperorShitzHizPantz.*


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 11, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It only took his sorry ass a few days to come up with a statement, that will be just as polluted as the rest of his agency ...
> 
> .​


True.  Just more smoke and mirrors bullshit in the witch hunt.  After five years and coming up with not so much as a grain of evidence, you would think they'd give it up.  Anyone who would vote for a democrat after the 2020 debacle has got to be one of the world's most ignorant people.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now. What you'll be watching is the spokesman for the people who are actually running the country right now, none of whom are elected officials.
> 
> 
> Live stream. The little rat is running late.
> ...


The reason for the delay is the wh is now getting involved


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Do you really think Merrick Garland and Christopher Wray wanted to have to chase Trump down to get classified information?
> 
> I haven't seen the warrant but if what I've read is accurate, Trump was given an opportunity to turn over missing records that he (probably illegally) took to Mar-a-Lago. He would have signed paperwork to that effect and submitted it through his lawyers to the National Archives. If they retrieved boxes upon boxes of classified materials after the fact - which seems to be the case - then he signed and submitted a false sworn statement to federal authority - a likely felony in and of itself. Having classified materials in his possession after having declared that he turned them over is also likely a felony - ironically because Trump made 'mishandling' classified materials, which used to be a misdemeanor, felony.
> 
> They didn't even have to give Trump the courtesy of giving him time to submit those documents. Merely possessing classified information in an unsecured area is basically a crime _ipso facto_. They gave him chances to not be a criminal.


I dont reckon my point is being considered. 
Oh well.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> I wish Biden would just shut down the internet for a few days but that's probably going too far. People would probably spontaneously combust.


Everyone under the age of 40 and most under the age of 60.  We geezers would get along like, meh, just another day.


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

Two minute warning given... here he comes....


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)

Ann Coulter: Merrick Garland Is a Lunatic
					

Ann Coulter writes: "Let’s hope Merrick Garland’s search of Mar-a-Lago is based on more evidence than his indictment of the Louisville, Kentucky, police officers involved in the raid on Breonna Taylor’s house." | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2022)

The cult won’t be happy with anything he says.

Because cult.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Everyone under the age of 40 and most under the age of 60.  We geezers would get along like, meh, just another day.


Yep. I spend very little time on the internet when I'm not wasting time at work.
Like now.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)

just started now


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*Already starting down the path of HORSE SHIT about "Equal Application of The Law" unless of course your name is Biden, Clinton or Obama.*


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> "why didn't he at least try to pardon every last one of them in advance?"
> Because you can't pardon someone for a crime that hasn't been committed.
> duh


Are you sure about that?  The DOJ has sued Idaho over an abortion law that has not gone into effect.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*Now defending The Goon Squad that lied to you all about Russian Collusion when they knew it was a lie.*


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> The cult won’t be happy with anything he says.
> 
> Because cult.


Again with the "because cult"?
Is that supposed to be clever?

Because dumb ass.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2022)

"We don't talk about pending investigations. I did, however, want to address the violent attack by a right wing extremist. These domestic terrorists are the greatest threat to our nation.  Well that and Racism and Environmental Justice and Global Warming."

Is that what the shithead said?


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

*The Press Conference was a Cover Your Ass JOKE.

F that lying piece of shit and the horse he rode in on.*


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 11, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Karma would be you being sent to Hell and having to sit in the same cell with Joseph Goebbels for eternity having to burn in Hell with him and listen to each other lie about why you shouldn't be there.*


shouldn't laugh about Hell but couldn't help it..

I particularly recall the part in the Bible  that mentions how all liars will have their part in the Lake of Fire that burns forever..

That's a long time.. but these people are so arrogant, they don't belive God would DARE send them there.

(and they are *somewhat* correct. But they can and do send themselves, as we see)

(I say "somewhat" because there is a psg about God having the power to toss people into Hell.. whether they choose to go there or not)'


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Again with the "because cult"?
> Is that supposed to be clever?
> 
> Because dumb ass.


It’s supposed to be accurate.

Watch.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> True.  Just more smoke and mirrors bullshit in the witch hunt.  After five years and coming up with not so much as a grain of evidence, you would think they'd give it up.  Anyone who would vote for a democrat after the 2020 debacle has got to be one of the world's most ignorant people.


.

It doesn't matter if it is smoke and mirrors, and there is no reason to give up, 
if the only thing you are trying to win is the hearts and minds of the gullible ... 

.​


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

LOL.... Garland...  I authorized the raid.... And if you impugn my goons I am coming after you...   Nice...  Admission followed by threats....

All this did was further prove that Garland is a liar and that what was done was political.  When this political charade is done so will Garland be done.  He is protecting Joe Biden because you know he would not have made this move without his approval.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

Well, that was a waste of time


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2022)

I am not watching the piece of shit but can I make a guess?

Play the victim. 

Defend the FBI thugs. 

Won’t take questions.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Why won't he show us the warrant


The warrant isn't important.  What is important is what evidence was provided to the judge that prompted the issuing of a warrant.  Think Steele dossier.


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

So.  They are going to release the warrant and receipts.  Whooooops...


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 11, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> It was just announced that he will NOT answer any questions.
> 
> The Regime will make its pronouncement, and no requests for clarification will be honored.


the dimrats give him a pass for not answering Qs

then pounce like the beasts they are when Trump does the 5th


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> I wish Biden would just shut down the internet for a few days but that's probably going too far. People would probably spontaneously combust.


World record! You been here two days and im blocking your communist ass!


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

So, the only real take away is the DOJ asked the Judge to unseal the warrant and the inventory of what was taken.  

Is there any reason a judge would say no as long as Trump and his lawyers agreed to it?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 11, 2022)

AWOL Gestapoland just plopped down a bigger pant load than Veggie Joe has when he wakes up in the morning.


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Yep. I spend very little time on the internet when I'm not wasting time at work.
> Like now.



Dude at least _look_ like you're busy, lol.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Are you sure about that?  The DOJ has sued Idaho over an abortion law that has not gone into effect.


Pretty sure.
"This specific provision of the U.S Constitution gives the president an almost unlimited power to grant any pardon to someone who was convicted for federal crimes.".
Convicted, not planning.


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> World record! You been here two days and im blocking your communist ass!



Good God, it was a friggin joke.

Man, some people need to take a walk and breathe in some (mostly) unpolluted air or something.


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 11, 2022)

A lot of these dimrats.. you see photos of them all the time on the news and regardless of which station, fake news or real... because photos are not political... u see..

sorry but the dimrats look like Night of the Living Dead (Maxine Watters.. Schumer.. the ag)

and the ones who don't necessarily look like it... sound like it... the cackle... etc..


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> I am not watching the piece of shit but can I make a guess?
> 
> Play the victim.
> 
> ...


He spewed for a short while and left.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2022)

“You peasants better RESPECT the FBI!!!!”

Hahahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.
> ...


I wouldn't waste perfectly good popcorn on watching a jackass speak.


----------



## berg80 (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> The little rat is running late.


Little rat because....................................? Was he supposed to do nothing about classified material being stolen from the WH by Individual 1?


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOL.... Garland...  I authorized the raid.... And if you impugn my goons I am coming after you...   Nice...  Admission followed by threats....
> 
> All this did was further prove that Garland is a liar and that what was done was political.


*He means Obama, Clinton and Biden ordered it because the DemNazi party is getting desperate.
He just "authorized it"

When is he going to "authorize" raiding Hunter Biden's home?*


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 11, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It only took his sorry ass a few days to come up with a statement, that will be just as polluted as the rest of his agency ...
> 
> .​


Your evidence?


----------



## berg80 (Aug 11, 2022)

Lisa558 said:


> It was just announced that he will NOT answer any questions.


In keeping with DoJ policy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2022)

The fact they had to do this must mean that the raid on Mar a Lago did not poll as well as they thought it would lol.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, the only real take away is the DOJ asked the Judge to unseal the warrant and the inventory of what was taken.
> 
> Is there any reason a judge would say no as long as Trump and his lawyers agreed to it?


Oh, I'm sure trump and his lawyers will have no problem with it all being unsealed.   He has nothing to hide, right?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now. What you'll be watching is the spokesman for the people who are actually running the country right now, none of whom are elected officials.
> 
> 
> Live stream. The little rat is running late.
> ...


He and Dr. FauxChi are both so ratty looking.


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Little rat because....................................? Was he supposed to do nothing about classified material being stolen from the WH by Individual 1?


you have proof of that?

and where are you when it comes to the Hunter laptop evidence. My guess is you couldn't care less about dimrat crimes


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Little rat because....................................? Was he supposed to do nothing about classified material being stolen from the WH by Individual 1?


*Sir, you dropped your Obama autographed Dildo.  Sorry, I didn't pick it up for you, but like your mouth, no one knows where it's really been.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> The fact they had to do this must mean that the raid on Mar a Lago did not poll as well as they thought it would lol.


trump and his lawyers will have NO problem with everything being unsealed, right?   He has nothing to hide, right?


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> Does anybody except these stupid Moon Bats really gives a shit what that turd says?
> 
> I know I don't.
> 
> ...


Thank you for describing Trump!!!!!!!!!  Bigly!!!!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Democrats are going to regret this. Mark my words. The worst thing you can do in any election year is galvanize the base of the opposing party, especially when the person in power belongs to you and does something as outrageous as this. 

The fact Garland couldn't give any specific details is damning, the fact he personally signed off on the raid is extremely terrifying. Such an abuse of power will not go unpunished by the electorate.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 11, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> Paul Pelosi already has a bottle in his hand.


I was going to say Anthony Weiner, too, but then I looked closer and realized that it wasn't actually a bottle.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Garland said nothing because there's nothing to say. They overstepped, they stepped in it, and they're in deep. Now the White House is distancing themselves.

Really bad for these cretins. Oh well.


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Right. Dept. policy is not to speak about continuing investigations. If Comey had stuck to the rules we would not have had to experience the ongoing disaster of Trumpery.


10-1 odds Trump fights disclosure of the warrant and inventory list.  Garland thoroughly called his bluff!


----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)

Garland personally approved the seeking of a search warrant. That's it right there.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> He spewed for a short while and left.


The good news is that the Justice Dept. will be able to show all of America the unsealed warrant, etc.   I'm sure there will be no objection from the trump camp.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Garland has filed to publicly release the Search Warrant

Lets see if Trump blocks it


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

Garland is scared shitless.... He knows that he screwed the pooch.  This is not going to end well for any democrat or deep state operative.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> 10-1 odds Trump fights disclosure of the warrant and inventory list.  Garland thoroughly called his bluff!


No way!   He has nothing to hide....just as we saw at his NYC deposition the other day.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> “You peasants better RESPECT the FBI!!!!”
> 
> Hahahahahhahahaha!!!!!!!



He actually wasted time on that.

No, dude. That ship sailed a long time ago


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

Merrick 'Marky Mark' Garland and the DOJ Funky Bunch.

_Yo, it's about that time,
To bring down, the hammer on the crime.
I got mine, now Trump get yours.
Wanna see sweat, comin out ya pores!_


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

Wow, they got Trump now!

LOL


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The good news is that the Justice Dept. will be able to show all of America the unsealed warrant, etc.   I'm sure there will be no objection from the trump camp.



Just the warrant. Not the affidavit, which has the REAL information.

Garland said nothing.

This is bad.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Garland is scared shitless.... He knows that he screwed the pooch.  This is not going to end well for any democrat or deep state operative.



Doesn’t seem that way

Looks like he is calling Republicans bluff
Will they allow the Search Warrant to be unsealed?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> In keeping with DoJ policy.


Bull shit....   IN keeping with i gotta cover my asss...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> he fact Garland couldn't give any specific details is damning,



No it is not.  It would be highly unethical and illegal for him to give specific details.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Garland has filed to publicly release the Search Warrant
> 
> Lets see if Trump blocks it


*F you and your SS Gestapo DemNazi FBI who knowingly lied about Operation Russian Collusion - Crossfire Hurricane and still pursued their witch hunt knowing that it was entirely based on lies that they and The Obama Administration manufactured and financed themselves.

Both The Biden Gestapo DOJ and FBI are in violation of The Law for refusing to abide by a Federal Court order and turn over documents related to Operation Russian Collusion - Crossfire Hurricane.

The DOJ and FBI should both be struck by a Flaming Meteorite Sent from God from The Heavens.

And next up we have 87,000 Stormtroopers Joe Biden will be sending out to torment American Taxpayers and bludgeon them into submission, while Joe coddles illegal aliens and just hands them our tax dollars.

This is what you DemNazi pukes voted for!

Heil Shitler!



*


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 11, 2022)

What a sleazy lying douchebag.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t seem that way
> 
> Looks like he is calling Republicans bluff
> Will they allow the Search Warrant to be unsealed?


So, you are Deaf, Dumb, and Blind...  the man is sweating bullets.


----------



## berg80 (Aug 11, 2022)

Since Trump has been in possession of the search warrant since Tuesday why hasn't he released the details?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Doesn’t seem that way
> 
> Looks like he is calling Republicans bluff
> Will they allow the Search Warrant to be unsealed?


Will they release their findings?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> So, you are Deaf, Dumb, and Blind...  the man is sweating bullets.



You are avoiding the point

Do you agree Trump should authorize the public unsealing of the warrant?


----------



## Lisa558 (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Garland is scared shitless.... He knows that he screwed the pooch.  This is not going to end well for any democrat or deep state operative.


I thought he came across as indignant. That is often a defense mechanism.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> So, you are Deaf, Dumb, and Blind...  the man is sweating bullets.


He definitely looked like a cornered rat.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Will they release their findings?



I am sure they will


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Since Trump has been in possession of the search warrant since Tuesday why hasn't he released the details?


Its under seal you moron...  He can't release it without the courts consent.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> So, you are Deaf, Dumb, and Blind...  the man is sweating bullets.


Funny how the leftists have so little ability to intuitively sense things like the fear and lying right in front of their faces that we can so clearly see.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Garland has filed to publicly release the Search Warrant
> 
> Lets see if Trump blocks it


Does Trump (or any subject of a search warrant) have the ability to do that?
I'm guessing no.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 11, 2022)

Nostra said:


> AWOL Gestapoland just plopped down a bigger pant load than Veggie Joe has when he wakes up in the morning.


dems are like covid vaccines the more they're used the less affective they become


----------



## Thinker101 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Funny how the leftists have so little ability to intuitively sense things like the fear and lying right in front of their faces that we can so clearly see.


Garland is the scape goat... He just fell on his sword for Pedo Joe..


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I am sure they will


Why haven't they? They've got thousands of employees and they've had the documents for over a day.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

Ralph Norton said:


> Does Trump (or any subject of a search warrant) have the ability to do that?
> I'm guessing no.


They can petition the court for its release.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Garland said nothing because there's nothing to say. They overstepped, they stepped in it, and they're in deep. Now the White House is distancing themselves.
> 
> Really bad for these cretins. Oh well.


I was really surprised that, after pussy footing around threats to the DOJ and FBI and the warrant-issuing judge, Garland didn't say, "Please don't shoot me."


----------



## tyroneweaver (Aug 11, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> What a sleazy lying douchebag.


our brave men in the fbi that go  to school board meetings


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now. What you'll be watching is the spokesman for the people who are actually running the country right now, none of whom are elected officials.
> 
> 
> Live stream. The little rat is running late.
> ...


Trump can easily explain this himself but he’s too much of a pussy.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You are avoiding the point
> 
> Do you agree Trump should authorize the public unsealing of the warrant?


HIs lawyers have already petitioned for its full release.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 11, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *First thing out of his mouth
> 
> "Russian Collusion is a real thing."
> 
> ...


Why doesn’t Trump himself just tell us what it was all for? He definitely knows.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Trump can easily explain this himself but he’s too much of a pussy.


You're projecting again...  Please stop..


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Trump can easily explain this himself but he’s too much of a pussy.


Is that why you love him so much?  One of your own?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Since Trump has been in possession of the search warrant since Tuesday why hasn't he released the details?



He doesn't have to. It's not on him. "Innocent until proven guilty"....oh, unless you're a Democrat, of course.


----------



## beautress (Aug 11, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *First thing out of his mouth
> 
> "Russian Collusion is a real thing."
> 
> ...


I find Garland's entire speech scarey because he placed himself in the Deep State when he claimed "Russia Russia Russia." Thanks for the informative posts you wrote.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now. What you'll be watching is the spokesman for the people who are actually running the country right now, none of whom are elected officials.
> 
> 
> Live stream. The little rat is running late.
> ...


So he said nothing at all. How fucking stupid is this guy? He was under so much pressure to reveal whats going on, that he went on national tv, only to tell us not a god damn thing? How the FUCK was that announcement useful to anyone? This dude is in over his head.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> No it is not.  It would be highly unethical and illegal for him to give specific details.


.

You mean like when the Judge threw out the FBI's case against the Whitmer kidnappers for Departmental misconduct and Bureau malfeasance ...
That kind of highly unethical and possibly illegal behavior?

.​


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Trump can easily explain this himself but he’s too much of a pussy.


The pussy that needs to explain himself is the rat-faced SCOTUS reject.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 11, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> 10-1 odds Trump fights disclosure of the warrant and inventory list.  Garland thoroughly called his bluff!


Screw the warrant.  It doesn't mean shit.  I want to see the documentation that led to the issuing of the warrant.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Godboy said:


> So he said nothing at all. How fucking stupid is this guy? He was under so much pressure to reveal whats going on, that he went on national tv, only to tell us not a god damn thing? How the FUCK was that announcement useful to anyone? This dude is in over his head.



Yep. I expected a LOT more than that.

This just made it worse. 

Flop sweat all around.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> He actually wasted time on that.
> 
> No, dude. That ship sailed a long time ago


The cult has, so far, been groomed to hate on:  the media, the military, law enforcement, women....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> No it is not.  It would be highly unethical and illegal for him to give specific details.


Then why waste our time with a useless press conference? The DOJ could easily just put out a statement informing everyone of that decision. 

Moreover, it was unethical (perhaps illegal) for the FBI not to give Trump's lawyers a copy of the warrant.

His lack of transparency thus far _is_ damning. If he wasn't going to be specific about why that raid was executed, he could have saved us all the time and not polluted the airwaves with his filth.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Screw the warrant.  It doesn't mean shit.  I want to see the documentation that led to the issuing of the warrant.


That's the affidavit.....also requested to be unsealed.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> You're projecting again...  Please stop..


Lol this doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

Godboy said:


> So he said nothing at all. How fucking stupid is this guy? He was under so much pressure to reveal whats going on, that he went on national tv, only to tell us not a god damn thing? How the FUCK was that announcement useful to anyone? This dude is in over his head.


One thing he did accomplish is taking personal responsibility off of Pedo Joe..   Even though we know that Joe authorized it, being Garlands boss...  They think the American people are too stupid to follow the chain of command..


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Then why waste our time with a useless press conference? The DOJ could easily just put out a statement informing everyone of that decision.



Seems the whole point was to publicly announce they asked for the warrant and inventory to be unsealed. 

This puts the ball back in Trump's court as the only reason a judge would say no is if Trump fights it being unsealed.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> The pussy that needs to explain himself is the rat-faced SCOTUS reject.


Why doesn’t Trump? What’s he waiting for?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Just the warrant. Not the affidavit, which has the REAL information.
> 
> Garland said nothing.
> 
> This is bad.


You obviously didn't listen to the presser.   Garland very clearly stated that they are asking that the affidavit be unsealed.  I'm sure trump will have no problem with that.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> He doesn't have to. It's not on him. "Innocent until proven guilty"....oh, unless you're a Democrat, of course.


But if you all want to know so bad, why wouldn’t he just tell you?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Why doesn’t Trump? What’s he waiting for?


The FBI is getting clobbered for not revealing whats going on. Why the fuck would Trump bail them out? Politics bro.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> The cult has, so far, been groomed to hate on:  the media, the military, law enforcement, women....



Oh no honey. Not groomed. You earned the first and the third honestly


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 11, 2022)

MAGA Macho Man said:


> Should be going on now. What you'll be watching is the spokesman for the people who are actually running the country right now, none of whom are elected officials.
> 
> 
> Live stream. The little rat is running late.
> ...


Your evidence that the AG is lying please.  Links to facts would be most appropriate (if you have any).


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems the whole point was to publicly announce they asked for the warrant and inventory to be unsealed.


As I said, they can release official statements to the media. Why the pomp and circumstance?


Golfing Gator said:


> This puts the ball back in Trump's court as the only reason a judge would say no is if Trump fights it being unsealed.



Trump never had the warrant to begin with, Eric Trump said as much on the night of the raid, so there was no fight to be had, Gator. You can't fight the unsealing of a warrant you've never seen or been given privy to.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Why doesn’t Trump? What’s he waiting for?


Are you an idiot? <rhetorical question>

He's waiting for the rat-faced SCOTUS reject obviously.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Seems the whole point was to publicly announce they asked for the warrant and inventory to be unsealed.
> 
> This puts the ball back in Trump's court as the only reason a judge would say no is if Trump fights it being unsealed.


.

The Judge can rule however he wants ... The Magistrate that signed the Warrant has already been removed from office.

*Edit:*
Correction - The governor removed the Hillsborough County State Attorney ... My bad.

.​


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> As I said, they can release official statements to the media. Why the pomp and circumstance?



I agree, it was a waste of TV time.  Seems I said that way back a few post.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> The Magistrate that signed the warrant has already been removed from office.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> Lol this doesn’t make any sense.


You're the pussy.. and you don't want to explain yourself...  Is that picture better?  It's called projecting your own faults onto others because your wittle fewings are hurt.....          Bill puts away his crayons for the idiot...

these are the kind of things that make me go... they cannot be this stupid... then they prove me wrong...

Garland looked like a deer caught in the headlights....  Admitted he is an idiot and then threatened those who would call him an idiot...


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 11, 2022)

Godboy said:


> So he said nothing at all. How fucking stupid is this guy? He was under so much pressure to reveal whats going on, that he went on national tv, only to tell us not a god damn thing? How the FUCK was that announcement useful to anyone? This dude is in over his head.


Yeh, it looks like God may have intervened Himself

as This oddball isn't on SCOTUS



and Roe got demolished b4 that weird "I don't know what a woman is" he/she/it came along...

Maybe God has not abandoned us entirely after all?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> That's the affidavit.....also requested to be unsealed.



I don't think so. I think they uncovered the warrant and the receipts and that's it.


----------



## Billy000 (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Are you an idiot? <rhetorical question>
> 
> He's waiting for the rat-faced SCOTUS reject obviously.


But why? He can do it himself. He’s just a pussy lol


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I agree, it was a waste of TV time.  Seems I said that way back a few post.


Pretty sure you might have said it, but I was focused on the current conversation. You'll have to forgive me.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> But if you all want to know so bad, why wouldn’t he just tell you?



Because CLEARLY the FBI/DOJ messed up so badly he's in the position of power right now.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy000 said:


> But why? He can do it himself. He’s just a pussy lol


Do what himself? If you're talking about your sole hobby, Trump's got Melalnia.


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


>


.

Correct ... It was the Hillsborough County State Attorney the Governor removed ... My bad ...   

.​


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Pretty sure you might have said it, but I was focused on the current conversation. You'll have to forgive me.



I guess as old as you are 28 minutes ago is not really current.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> HIs lawyers have already petitioned for its full release.



Now we are talking
Lets see what was in the warrant and the property receipt


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Joe Concha: "The appearance just made things worse for the White House"


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Because CLEARLY the FBI/DOJ messed up so badly he's in the position of power right now.



Well…let’s see the warrant and then you can point out where they messed up


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Now we are talking
> Lets see what was in the warrant and the property receipt


Let's see what they found. Administrative paperwork is superfluous.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I don't think so. I think they uncovered the warrant and the receipts and that's it.


Not true.  You should have watched the presser.  They are asking a judge to unseal the affidavit too.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Well…let’s see the warrant and then you can point out where they messed up



Don't have to. This is obvious to everyone except court eunuchs


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Well, trump?   Unsealing everything is ok with you, right?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I guess as old as you are 28 minutes ago is not really current.


Har. 

This is a superfluous discussion. We can discuss the thread topic further if you like, or if not, I am getting lunch.


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

beautress said:


> I find Garland's entire speech scarey because he placed himself in the Deep State when he claimed "Russia Russia Russia." Thanks for the informative posts you wrote.


*Thank you.  The FBI and DOJ have become lawless and they need reigned in.  They know this and so does the rest of the Deep State and this is why they have been engaged in a 6 year long witch hunt.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

Godboy said:


> So he said nothing at all. How fucking stupid is this guy? He was under so much pressure to reveal whats going on, that he went on national tv, only to tell us not a god damn thing? How the FUCK was that announcement useful to anyone? This dude is in over his head.


*Useful to Joe The Deep State Ruskie, China, Iran Puppet, Fraud Joe.  That's who ordered it.  Now he can claim plausible deniability.*


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Not true.  You should have watched the presser.  They are asking a judge to unseal the affidavit too.



Nope. "Search warrant and property receipt." :22 second mark on the video. NOT the affidavit


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 11, 2022)

Big of Garland to wait until public opinion demands a response. Leading from behind is the liberal norm. Bravo!

What a douch this clown is, perfect fit in this failed administration.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Let's see what they found. Administrative paperwork is superfluous.


In due time


----------



## skews13 (Aug 11, 2022)

President Donald Trump and his lawyers were given the search warrant, but he said that he wouldn't make it public. The judge who signed off on it, however, asked the Justice Department to consider it.

Garland revealed that he personally signed off on the act and went on to emphatically chastise those attacking the Justice Department and the FBI implying improper behavior.









						Merrick Garland announces DOJ will seek to unseal search warrant of Trump's Mar-a-Lago — and he personally approved it
					

WASHINGTON, D.C. — Attorney General Merrick Garland delivered remarks on Thursday afternoon days after the FBI conducted a search warrant at President Donald Trump's Florida home at Mar-a-Lago. "Since I became attorney general, I have made clear that the Department of Justice will speak through...




					www.rawstory.com
				




Trump made the fact a warrant was served. His lawyers can’t suppress it now. Hey Donny, Merrick Garland isn’t the least bit afraid of you or your brain dead minions. You’re done you orange fat fuck.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Big of Garland to wait until public opinion demands a response. Leading from behind is the liberal norm. Bravo!
> 
> What a douch this clown is, perfect fit in this failed administration.



Why hasn’t Trump released his copies?
Will he try to block Garlands request?


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> In due time


The findings are due now. Are they really going to try to stretch it until after the mid-terms?


----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Garland is scared shitless.... He knows that he screwed the pooch.  This is not going to end well for any democrat or deep state operative.


You can see the fear in his eyes, not sure what he's so scared of, but it's something. And why does he look like a weasel?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

DOJ now requests the unsealing.
					

https://apple.news/AcPkn_5wfR565P6oxJPuXFA  Good. Let’s get down to the allegations and see if we can diss out the parts having credibility bs the parts that maybe don’t have credibility.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Already being discussed


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

skews13 said:


> President Donald Trump and his lawyers were given the search warrant, but he said that he wouldn't make it public. The judge who signed off on it, however, asked the Justice Department to consider it.
> 
> Garland revealed that he personally signed off on the act and went on to emphatically chastise those attacking the Justice Department and the FBI implying improper behavior.
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen a cornered rat? I just saw one speak for two minutes and say nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

"emphatically chastise"?

What a twat.


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 11, 2022)

skews13 said:


> President Donald Trump and his lawyers were given the search warrant, but he said that he wouldn't make it public. The judge who signed off on it, however, asked the Justice Department to consider it.
> 
> Garland revealed that he personally signed off on the act and went on to emphatically chastise those attacking the Justice Department and the FBI implying improper behavior.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they really got him this time.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> The findings are due now. Are they really going to try to stretch it until after the mid-terms?



The raid was two days ago
What findings do you expect?

Trump is not running in the midterms


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why hasn’t Trump released his copies?
> Will he try to block Garlands request?


*Would you like to go on a Panty Raid with me into Jill Biden's underwear drawer?*


----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)

WelfareQueen said:


> It will be a five minute statement full of lies and he will refuse to answer any questions.  It is as predictable as Biden pooping his pants.


Man! You called it! What's the lotto numbers for tonight, hmm?


----------



## Ralph Norton (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> "emphatically chastise"?
> 
> What a twat.


"Now go away or I shall taunt you a second time"
French knight to King Arthur


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Would you like to go on a Panty Raid with me into Jill Biden's underwear drawer?*


do you realize your posts are unworthy of response?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 11, 2022)

So lessee:  it took Garland three days to come up with:  "I ordered this, the FBI are good people who follow the law, and, this is all I can say at this time!"

In two minutes, he managed to promote numerous lies:

The order was not court-approved.  It was "approved" by a local magistrate already famous for his anti-Trump bias.
It was NOT authorized by any federal court.  The magistrate is a local judge who until recently, was just a practicing lawyer who had ties to defending Epstein.
He skates around the issue of probable cause--- just what WAS the probable cause to raid a president's home?  The question everyone wants answered.
The receipt for the absconded property was NOT left with the property owner because they waited until Trump was not even in the state.
Law prevents disclosure?  So, Garland would say more but the law just wouldn't allow him?  C'mon.  The guy told us nothing the world didn't already know.
I'm calling bullshit.  This is the best they got after three days raiding a president's home?  Garland just finished his career.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Garland personally approved the seeking of a search warrant. That's it right there.


You didn't know that such a search warrant would have to be approved at the highest level?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> do you realize your posts are unworthy of response?


Russians don't get taught about American search warrants and the "elephant in a match box" rule.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The raid was two days ago
> What findings do you expect?
> 
> Trump is not running in the midterms


Aren't they supposed to know what they were looking for? They found it or not. What sort of incompetent morons are we paying for? Sad.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I predict that the announcement will be a nothingburger that only contains a valid excuse for why the bulk of it must remain secret.
> 
> But still, Garland will understand that he has to offer a few crumbs to the extreme rightists in order to maintain peace in the land.
> 
> ...


You clowns always talk a good game about right wing violence, but it’s always your ilk that does it.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 11, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.
> ...


will garland say it in german?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Trump has gotten away with far too much, for far too long, and I say that as someone who doesn't have a pathological hatred of Trump. I just can't believe so many of his fanboys can't figure out that they're getting conned.
> 
> Answer me this: if he felt his patriots who ransacked the Capitol were truly patriots and defending the Constitution, why didn't he at least try to pardon every last one of them in advance? *He could have. He didn't*. Hundreds of people are looking at bankruptcy, prison time, and a criminal record because of his lies and their bizarro willingness to sacrifice themselves for a big lie about the election.
> 
> ...


what has trump gotten away with?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Just the warrant. Not the affidavit, which has the REAL information.
> 
> Garland said nothing.
> 
> This is bad.


For trump.....but, of course he won't have any problem with this all being released, will he?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *F you and your SS Gestapo DemNazi FBI who knowingly lied about Operation Russian Collusion - Crossfire Hurricane and still pursued their witch hunt knowing that it was entirely based on lies that they and The Obama Administration manufactured and financed themselves.
> 
> Both The Biden Gestapo DOJ and FBI are in violation of The Law for refusing to abide by a Federal Court order and turn over documents related to Operation Russian Collusion - Crossfire Hurricane.
> 
> ...


Nice home videos you've got there.


----------



## multivita-man (Aug 11, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> what has trump gotten away with?



Probably a shit ton of financial crimes, tax fraud, false statements under penalty of perjury, and mishandling of classified information.

I'm not entirely convinced that Garland actually wants to charge Trump with crimes, but just wanted the effing classified documents back.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Aren't they supposed to know what they were looking for? They found it or not. What sort of incompetent morons are we paying for? Sad.



That comes once they file charges

Why would they release documents now?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> So, you are Deaf, Dumb, and Blind...  the man is sweating bullets.


trump.   He'll have no problem approving the unsealing of all the warrent, etc. paperwork, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> trump.   He'll have no problem approving the unsealing of all the warrent, etc. paperwork, right?



Garland called his bluff

Trump has been whimpering about what a miscarriage of Justice it is

Now watch him block release of the warrant and inventory


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I was really surprised that, after pussy footing around threats to the DOJ and FBI and the warrant-issuing judge, Garland didn't say, "Please don't shoot me."


I'm sure that surprised you con-sidering the violence inherent in the MAGA-Right.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 11, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> what has trump gotten away with?


OH YOU KNOW HE'S JUST DONE...SOMETHING!

BAD, BAD ORANGE MAN!!!


----------



## The Original Tree (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Nice home videos you've got there.


*You should see the ones at Maro Lago of Merrick Garland's Panty Raid when the staff refused to turn off the cameras.
Merrick took a sniff of two before taking the panties to Joe for sniffing.*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Godboy said:


> The FBI is getting clobbered for not revealing whats going on. Why the fuck would Trump bail them out? Politics bro.


No they are not "getting clobbered"....step away from the MAGA-Republican bubble.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Oh no honey. Not groomed. You earned the first and the third honestly


MAGA-Republicans....once again showing us that their accusations are really con-fessions.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> As I said, they can release official statements to the media. Why the pomp and circumstance?
> 
> 
> Trump never had the warrant to begin with, Eric Trump said as much on the night of the raid, so there was no fight to be had, Gator. You can't fight the unsealing of a warrant you've never seen or been given privy to.


trump's lawyers were given the warrant as per law...and given the inventory of what was taken in the search as per law.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Are you an idiot? <rhetorical question>
> 
> He's waiting for the rat-faced SCOTUS reject obviously.


What's trump afraid of?   Why did he even have classified documents at his little golf club in the first place?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2022)

Garland's fatass is still stinging he was denied SCOTUS


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> What's trump afraid of?   Why did he even have classified documents at his little golf club in the first place?


How do you know what he had at Mar-a-Lago? Did your hairdresser's cousin's roommate tell you?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Because CLEARLY the FBI/DOJ messed up so badly he's in the position of power right now.


Why did trump have classified material at his golf club?   What was he going to do with it?


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Garland's fatass is still stinging he was denied SCOTUS


Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club?   Why didn't he return it all?   What was he going to do with it?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Now he's just making up stuff?  Former President Obama doesn't even live in Chicago.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That comes once they file charges
> 
> Why would they release documents now?


So it was just a fishing expedition. Go figure. Pelosi rotted your brain, the government is  supposed to know what they are doing or passing before they do it. Irresponsible nonsense, you truly are a good liberal trooper. Pathetic.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 11, 2022)

When you refuse to take questions you're clearly on the defensive


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> How do you know what he had at Mar-a-Lago? Did your hairdresser's cousin's roommate tell you?


Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club?   What was he going to do with them?  Who was he going to sell it to?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> So it was just a fishing expedition. Go figure. Pelosi rotted your brain, the government is  supposed to know what they are doing or passing before they do it. Irresponsible nonsense, you truly are a good liberal trooper. Pathetic.



The Trump Search Warrant is PERFECT


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> When you refuse to take questions you're clearly on the defensive


How many questions has the disgraced twice-impeached former guy taken?   How many times did he take the Fifth yesterday?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Now he's just making up stuff?  Former President Obama doesn't even live in Chicago.











						White House starts moving Obama's records to Chicago | CNN Politics
					

The White House is transferring all of President Obama's records -- his memos, his letters, his schedules, and emails -- to the National Archives




					www.cnn.com


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> So it was just a fishing expedition. Go figure. Pelosi rotted your brain, the government is  supposed to know what they are doing or passing before they do it. Irresponsible nonsense, you truly are a good liberal trooper. Pathetic.


Why did trump have classified material at his golf club? What was he going to do with it?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> White House starts moving Obama's records to Chicago | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The White House is transferring all of President Obama's records -- his memos, his letters, his schedules, and emails -- to the National Archives
> ...


Transferred to the National Archives?

You do realize Trump stashing documents in his basement is not the National Archives?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> White House starts moving Obama's records to Chicago | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The White House is transferring all of President Obama's records -- his memos, his letters, his schedules, and emails -- to the National Archives
> ...


"to the National Archives"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Transferred to the National Archives?
> 
> You do realize Trump stashing documents in his basement is not the National Archives?



_That means hundreds of millions of records must be transferred from the White House to the Archives before Obama finishes his term. The physical material will go from Washington into temporary storage at a secure warehouse in the greater Chicago area, before eventually being moved into Obama’s presidential library, due to be erected on the city’s South Side._

*You do realize Trump stashing documents in his basement is not the National Archives?*

Neither is a warehouse in the Chicago area.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Big of Garland to wait until public opinion demands a response. Leading from behind is the liberal norm. Bravo!
> 
> What a douch this clown is, perfect fit in this failed administration.


Why did trump have classified material at his golf club? What was he going to do with it?  Why didn't he give it all back to the National Archives when asked?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> "to the National Archives"



_ temporary storage at a secure warehouse in the greater Chicago area, before eventually being moved into Obama’s presidential library, due to be erected on the city’s South Side._

LOL!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

The Duke said:


> You can see the fear in his eyes, not sure what he's so scared of, but it's something. And why does he look like a weasel?


Why did trump have classified material at his golf club? What was he going to do with it? Why didn't he give it all back to the National Archives when asked?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _ temporary storage at a secure warehouse in the greater Chicago area, before eventually being moved into Obama’s presidential library, due to be erected on the city’s South Side._
> 
> LOL!


Yep....under the auspices of the National Archives....as in other Presidential libraries...Where are the plans for the trump Presidential Library?







						Presidential Libraries and Museums of the National Archives
					

Learn about Presidential Libraries and Museums Presidential Libraries and Museums promote understanding of the presidency and the American experience. We preserve and provide access to historical materials, support research, and create interactive programs and exhibits that educate and inspire...




					www.archives.gov


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _That means hundreds of millions of records must be transferred from the White House to the Archives before Obama finishes his term. The physical material will go from Washington into temporary storage at a secure warehouse in the greater Chicago area, before eventually being moved into Obama’s presidential library, due to be erected on the city’s South Side._
> 
> *You do realize Trump stashing documents in his basement is not the National Archives?*
> 
> Neither is a warehouse in the Chicago area.


You do understand the difference between a secure warehouse and the Mara Lago basement with unsecured guests and staff wandering around?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 11, 2022)

Flash said:


> I am not watching the piece of shit but can I make a guess?
> 
> Play the victim.
> 
> ...


Does the Biden Administration ever answer questions?


Billy_Bob said:


> One thing he did accomplish is taking personal responsibility off of Pedo Joe..   Even though we know that Joe authorized it, being Garlands boss...  They think the American people are too stupid to follow the chain of command..


well Pedo Joe’s supporters are so they expect it everyone else to be.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You do understand the difference between a secure warehouse and the Mara Lago basement with unsecured guests and staff wandering around?



The Secret Service secured the records.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Secret Service secured the records.



Do they guard them?
Who else has access to that area?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _That means hundreds of millions of records must be transferred from the White House to the Archives before Obama finishes his term. The physical material will go from Washington into temporary storage at a secure warehouse in the greater Chicago area, before eventually being moved into Obama’s presidential library, due to be erected on the city’s South Side._
> 
> *You do realize Trump stashing documents in his basement is not the National Archives?*
> 
> Neither is a warehouse in the Chicago area.



Well, yeah it is.  The National Archives has offices and warehouses all over the nation.  There is one in St Louis as well.  A buddy of mine works there.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You do understand the difference between a secure warehouse and the Mara Lago basement with unsecured guests and staff wandering around?


Have you ever been to Mar-a-Lago? Did you got to the basement?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Do they guard them?
> Who else has access to that area?



You should ask them.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Why didn’t Trump provide his documents to the National Archives as requested?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Have you ever been to Mar-a-Lago? Did you got to the basement?


Mara Lago is full of Commie infiltrators


----------



## Meathead (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Mara Lago is full of Commie infiltrators


No, that's the White House and it's in DC, not Florida..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 11, 2022)

Garlands statement.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Probably a shit ton of financial crimes, tax fraud, false statements under penalty of perjury, and mishandling of classified information.
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced that Garland actually wants to charge Trump with crimes, but just wanted the effing classified documents back.


oh, ok, you don't have anything


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> No, that's the White House and it's in DC, not Florida..


Mara Lago is full of Commies, Anarchists, illegal aliens, spies

Perfect place to store Secret Documents


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Why didn’t Trump provide his documents to the National Archives as requested?



The court eunuchs are losing so badly

We love to see it


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Garlands statement.



Garlands statement was Perfect


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The court eunuchs are losing so badly
> 
> We love to see it


Crooked Donnie has till 3 PM tomorrow to decide whether search warrant information can be released to his loyal followers

Wanna bet he has no balls?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

The Original Tree said:


> *Would you like to go on a Panty Raid with me into Jill Biden's underwear drawer?*


Do you understand what "elephant in a matchbox" means in a search warrant?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> So lessee:  it took Garland three days to come up with:  "I ordered this, the FBI are good people who follow the law, and, this is all I can say at this time!"
> 
> In two minutes, he managed to promote numerous lies:
> 
> ...


Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club?   Why didn't he return them to the National Archives?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Garland's fatass is still stinging he was denied SCOTUS


Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club? Why didn't he return them to the National Archives?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Have you ever been to Mar-a-Lago? Did you got to the basement?


Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club?   Why didn't he return them to the National Archives?  Why won't any MAGA-republicans answer this?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Mara Lago is full of Commie infiltrators


All those illegals trump hires.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The court eunuchs are losing so badly
> 
> We love to see it


^^^  nervous announcing of victory even before the warrant is unsealed.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> No they are not "getting clobbered"....step away from the MAGA-Republican bubble.


The MAGA bubble is the group who is clobbering them.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Crooked Donnie has till 3 PM tomorrow to decide whether search warrant information can be released to his loyal followers
> 
> Wanna bet he has no balls?



Nope, you can't claim that anymore. That is passed, old and tired. Your goons breaking into his home on spurious or nonexistent charges does not mean he has to release their BOGUS reasons for doing so.

Dance around court eunuch. Dance.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Have you ever been to Mar-a-Lago? Did you got to the basement?



Does Mar-a-Lago have a  basement?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> on spurious or nonexistent charges



How do you know they are spurious or nonexistent?

You are once again being driven 100% by your emotions.  

You have no capacity for rational thought at this point


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Nope, you can't claim that anymore. That is passed, old and tired. Your goons breaking into his home on spurious or nonexistent charges does not mean he has to release their BOGUS reasons for doing so.
> 
> Dance around court eunuch. Dance.


Nothing has passed

Trump has till 3 PM to decide whether he wants to back up his claims of an illegal raid with the actual facts

He can’t claim they are “Bogus” while he doesn’t allow anyone to see them


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Godboy said:


> The MAGA bubble is the group who is clobbering them.


Ah....more "alternative facts".....


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> How do you know they are spurious or nonexistent?
> 
> You are once again being driven 100% by your emotions.
> 
> You have no capacity for rational thought at this point



Please outline for me what would be the terrible, terrible information Trump would be hiding in his home GIVEN all the BS the FBI had put him through in the past, given that he has been cooperating. Given the FBI history with the FISA warrants.

Go ahead, tell me how much you court eunuchs love you some bureaucrats with guns


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing has passed
> 
> Trump has till 3 PM to decide whether he wants to back up his claims of an illegal raid with the actual facts
> 
> He can’t claim they are “Bogus” while he doesn’t allow anyone to see them



He can claim whatever he wants. He learned it from you people. And we are now here for it.

Your rules. Your game.

You will hate it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Please outline for me what would be the terrible, terrible information Trump would be hiding in his home GIVEN all the BS the FBI had put him through in the past, given that he has been cooperating



I have no idea, I am not in the FBI nor do I have access to what they thought he had.   We will get to find out what they were looking for if Trump allows the warrant to be unsealed.   

With any luck we will get to see that soon along with the list of what was taken.

Do you agree it would be in the best interest of the country for such things to be made public?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> He can claim whatever he wants. He learned it from you people. And we are now here for it.
> 
> Your rules. Your game.
> 
> You will hate it.



Typical Trump

He brags about his College Grades and threatens to sue anyone who releases his grades

He promises to release his taxes and then blocks any access to them

He now claims the Search Warrant is a fraud and will  block the public from seeing the warrant


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Why did trump have classified material at his golf club? What was he going to do with it?


Did he? Prove it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no idea, I am not in the FBI nor do I have access to what they thought he had.   We will get to find out what they were looking for if Trump allows the warrant to be unsealed.
> 
> With any luck we will get to see that soon along with the list of what was taken.
> 
> Do you agree it would be in the best interest of the country for such things to be made public?



No. 

 Your side invokes "best interest of the country" never expecting to ever, EVER have to live to those standards yourselves.

As of Monday, those rules are over. Your game, your rules.

You will hate it.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Typical Trump
> 
> He brags about his College Grades and threatens to sue anyone who releases his grades
> 
> ...



We do not care. We cannot be shamed. We cannot be made to care about what you proclaim are your "values".

Your game. Your rules.

You will hate it.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Nope, you can't claim that anymore. That is passed, old and tired. Your goons breaking into his home on spurious or nonexistent charges does not mean he has to release their BOGUS reasons for doing so.
> 
> Dance around court eunuch. Dance.


Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club?   Why didn't he return them to the National Archives?   I'm sure he will allow everything to be unsealed because he has nothing to hide......right?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no idea, I am not in the FBI nor do I have access to what they thought he had.   We will get to find out what they were looking for if Trump allows the warrant to be unsealed.
> 
> With any luck we will get to see that soon along with the list of what was taken.
> 
> Do you agree it would be in the best interest of the country for such things to be made public?



Let me put this to you another way. The FBI searches your house on completely made up, BS charges. No matter what you say, many people say the onus is now on YOU to prove that YOU are innocent.

Huh.

Do we have anything in our Constitution like that, Libertarian? Anything like....innocent until proven guilty?

You don't care. And now we don't either.

Live with it or don't.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Why did trump have classified materials at his Florida golf club?   Why didn't he return them to the National Archives?   I'm sure he will allow everything to be unsealed because he has nothing to hide......right?



Not on him, on the crooked FBI and DOJ.

If the FBI came and raided your home for no reason, the entire BEDROCK of our so-called, now expired "justice system" is NOT that you have to prove your innocence.

You all have no idea what a giant beast you awakened.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> No.
> 
> Your side invokes "best interest of the country" never expecting to ever, EVER have to live to those standards yourselves.
> 
> ...



Once again, you live your life by pure emotion, I do not live that way.

I honestly could not care less if it is released or not.   My life does not change one way or the other.  

That you are so distraught over this is fascinating to watch


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Half this thread:

I DON'T LIKE TRUMP!!! THEREFORE HE HAS TO PROVE HE IS INNOCENT OF WHATEVER CHARGES THE BUREAUCRACY CAN COOK UP!!!

Cretins.


----------



## Godboy (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Ah....more "alternative facts".....


Whats an alternative fact? That Trump supporters are clobbering the FBI?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Let me put this to you another way. The FBI searches your house on completely made up, BS charges. No matter what you say, many people say the onus is now on YOU to prove that YOU are innocent.



I would do everything I could to prove I was innocent.

Hell, I am doing the same thing right now with the IRS.

Why would anyone not do such a thing?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We do not care. We cannot be shamed.



MAGA Defined!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Once again, you live your life by pure emotion, I do not live that way.
> 
> I honestly could not care less if it is released or not.   My life does not change one way or the other.
> 
> That you are so distraught over this is fascinating to watch



This is not emotion, you complete bootlicker.

This is indignation. OTOH. You were not outraged by injustice. You just took puerile glee in people being upset. Look, you're still doing it.

That's who YOU are.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no idea, I am not in the FBI nor do I have access to what they thought he had.   We will get to find out what they were looking for if Trump allows the warrant to be unsealed.
> 
> With any luck we will get to see that soon along with the list of what was taken.
> 
> Do you agree it would be in the best interest of the country for such things to be made public?


Of course trump will sign off on unsealing the warrant, etc.   All his MAGA-warriors know that, right?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Half this thread:
> 
> I DON'T LIKE TRUMP!!! THEREFORE HE HAS TO PROVE HE IS INNOCENT OF WHATEVER CHARGES THE BUREAUCRACY CAN COOK UP!!!
> 
> Cretins.



I am not asking him to prove he is innocent.  He has made claims since the search about it, I would like him to support those claims.  Especially considering how easy it would be to do so.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would do everything I could to prove I was innocent.
> 
> *Hell, I am doing the same thing right now with the IRS.*
> 
> Why would anyone not do such a thing?



The freaking LIBERTARIAN sees no problem with this.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> This is not emotion, you complete bootlicker.
> 
> This is indignation. OTOH. You were not outraged by injustice. You just took puerile glee in people being upset. Look, you're still doing it.
> 
> That's who YOU are.


trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not asking him to prove he is innocent.  He has made claims since the search about it, I would like him to support those claims.  Especially considering how easy it would be to do so.



It's not that kind of game anymore. 

I know you don't understand, and I don't care.

Cry about it. I don't care about that either. That's not emotion, Mac. That's pure calculation


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Did he? Prove it.


trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?  And then we get to see the inventory including the classified material.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would do everything I could to prove I was innocent.
> 
> Hell, I am doing the same thing right now with the IRS.
> 
> Why would anyone not do such a thing?



Trump makes wild accusations and then blocks access to any information that would prove or disprove them


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?



I don't care.

Your game, your rules.

You will hate it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> This is not emotion, you complete bootlicker.
> 
> This is indignation. OTOH. You were not outraged by injustice. You just took puerile glee in people being upset. Look, you're still doing it.
> 
> That's who YOU are.



You are ranting about hate and then say it is not emotion.  

The scary thing here is that indignation is also an emotion, and one would think a school teacher would know this. 

True, I did, and do take glee in your emotional rantings. 

It is not my fault you are so entertaining.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump makes wild accusations and then blocks access to any information that would prove or disprove them



We don't care.

Your game, your rules.

You will hate it.

But we will win, where you could not.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The freaking LIBERTARIAN sees no problem with this.



I see lots of problems with it, but that does not mean I am just going to roll over and let them fuck me.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You are ranting about hate and then say it is not emotion.
> 
> The scary thing here is that indignation is also an emotion, and one would think a school teacher would know this.
> 
> ...



Indignation about injustice--about our formerly great nation being turned into a tin pot dictatorship--is much elevated over gleefully dancing around over people being indignant about that.

LIBERTARIAN. Sure.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> We don't care.
> 
> Your game, your rules.
> 
> ...


We know you don’t care

That is why you so readily parrot Trump’s lies without having any proof

Want to tell us more about your Stolen Election fantasies?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I see lots of problems with it, but that does not mean I am just going to roll over and let them fuck me.



You are a cheerleader for it. A court eunuch, no kind of libertarian. I am more libertarian that you.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The freaking LIBERTARIAN sees no problem with this.


The Libertarian that loves the FBI no less .😂


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> It's not that kind of game anymore.
> 
> I know you don't understand, and I don't care.
> 
> Cry about it. I don't care about that either. That's not emotion, Mac. That's pure calculation


trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right? And then we get to see the inventory including the classified material.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> We know you don’t care
> 
> That is why you so readily parrot Trump’s lies without having any proof
> 
> Want to tell us more about your Stolen Election fantasies?



Neither want nor am beholden to tell you one darn thing.

Your game, your rules.

You will hate it. I don't care.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

BlueGin said:


> The Libertarian that loves the FBI no less .😂



The FBI, the DOJ, all of the unelected, powerful bureaucracy. Golfing Gator if for all of it. Yep.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Indignation about injustice--about our formerly great nation being turned into a tin pot dictatorship--is much elevated over gleefully dancing around over people being indignant about that.
> 
> LIBERTARIAN. Sure.



Pure emotion, not one ounce of logic or reason.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right? And then we get to see the inventory including the classified material.



Can you not type Trump in real letters? Does it hurt your feelings?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

BlueGin said:


> The Libertarian that loves the FBI no less .😂



I do...tell me more about this fantasy of yours.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Pure emotion, not one ounce of logic or reason.



I am beating you with all three--logic, reason, AND emotion--all over these boards. It started when you took gleeful joy in the unelected bureaucracies crapping all over our constitution. You're called on it, so now you want to call me "emotional". 

Pathetic.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> The FBI, the DOJ, all of the unelected, powerful bureaucracy. Golfing Gator if for all of it. Yep.



Don't forget the VA, I am a huge fan of them as well.

Oh, and the USDA, I use a lot of their data for my job and know a great many people that work for them.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Can you not type Trump in real letters? Does it hurt your feelings?


I'm not the one complaining now, am I?   

trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?


----------



## Godboy (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I have no idea, I am not in the FBI nor do I have access to what they thought he had.   We will get to find out what they were looking for if Trump allows the warrant to be unsealed.
> 
> With any luck we will get to see that soon along with the list of what was taken.
> 
> Do you agree it would be in the best interest of the country for such things to be made public?


The FBI and the DOJ has fucked over Trump and conservatives non stop the past several years. They have also been covering for Biden. The FBI was given leeway when they investigated Trump for 3 fucking years for Russian collusion, but in the end we found out that the whole thing was a lie and they got warrants based on completely fabricated lies..... but now we are supposed to believe that THIS warrant is super trustworthy?

I, along with many other people, believe that they are just using "collecting National Archive documents" as a cover to investigate January 6th. This all looks shady as fuck. Expecting us to trust the FBI at this point is frankly insane.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?  And then we get to see the inventory including the classified material.


So you don't actually know. Got it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I am beating you with all three--logic, reason, AND emotion--all over these boards. It started when you took gleeful joy in the unelected bureaucracies crapping all over our constitution. You're called on it, so now you want to call me "emotional".
> 
> Pathetic.



More emotion, nothing else.  

You think that calling me names is beating me, you think that saying mean things about me is beating me.

All of that is based on your emotions, nothing else.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Once again, you live your life by pure emotion, I do not live that way.


I'll put it plainly. Don't flatter yourself. Those who claim to be the furthest from the world are often the ones who are the most involved.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> I am beating you with all three--logic, reason, AND emotion--all over these boards. It started when you took gleeful joy in the unelected bureaucracies crapping all over our constitution. You're called on it, so now you want to call me "emotional".
> 
> Pathetic.


trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?  And then we get to see the inventory including the classified material. 

And when you have to declare yourself some kind of winner on social media.............how sad is that?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> I'll put it plainly. Don't flatter yourself. Those who claim to be the furthest from the world are most often the ones who are the most involved.


trump's going to allow the unsealing of the warrant, etc. tomorrow, right?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> And when you have to declare yourself some kind of winner on social media.............how sad is that?



This is what unfettered emotion does to a person. 

I suspect once she has calmed down and looks back on these post she will be embarrassed, but won't have the integrity to admit to such


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Don't forget the VA, I am a huge fan of them as well.
> 
> Oh, and the USDA, I use a lot of their data for my job and know a great many people that work for them.



Mac for sure. You and Mac the least self-aware people on the board. Sure, sure, a libertarian who loves him the USDA...all the alphabet bureaucracies. 

The board libertarian says, the bureaucracies are awesome


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Mac for sure. You and Mac the least self-aware people on the board. Sure, sure, a libertarian who loves him the USDA...all the alphabet bureaucracies.
> 
> The board libertarian says, the bureaucracies are awesome



The USDA does good work for the people.  It is Abe Lincoln's agency and still doing the work he set out for them. 

Oh, and I love the DOD a pretty fair amount as well since they give me a check the 1st of every month.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> _"Even ex-presidents have to obey laws re: classified documents. That is all. Have a nice day."_
> 
> All that needs to be said on the matter.


No, it needs to be said there is no evidence laws have been broken, except maybe by Garland and Wray.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The USDA does good work for the people.  It is Abe Lincoln's agency and still doing the work he set out for them.
> 
> Oh, and I love the DOD a pretty fair amount as well since they give me a check the 1st of every month.


Same here...thanks to the taxes of all those who hate on us.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> How do you know they are spurious or nonexistent?


Easy, look at the pattern of behavior from his political adversaries.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Same here...thanks to the taxes of all those who hate on us.



Our taxes too....how many people pay a part of their own salary!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

LOL...  Now the DOJ doesn't want the supporting affidavit opened.....    We saw that coming...  They are still hiding the WHY of the warrant.  More Hide and Seek from this criminal DOJ...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Easy, look at the pattern of behavior from his political adversaries.



But then you look at his pattern of behavior and go "yeah, I can see him doing that".

We have two sets of monkeys in cages throwing shit at each other.

I have not yet decided which one has the correct shit


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> More emotion, nothing else.
> 
> You think that calling me names is beating me, you think that saying mean things about me is beating me.
> 
> All of that is based on your emotions, nothing else.



This is what I mean by "your game, your rules", see. Remember when you took all kind of swipes at me for how much I "hated" gays, even swipes at me hating sex or some-such? Like really personal swipes?

Right.

Well, now it's your game, your rules. Does it seem emotional because now it's aimed at you? Well work on building up that super thick skin. Some of us have a 20 year lead on you.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> No, it needs to be said there is no evidence laws have been broken, except maybe by Garland and Wray.


What laws did they break by following the Constitution?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> LOL...  Now the DOJ doesn't want the supporting affidavit opened.....    We saw that coming...  They are still hiding the WHY of the warrant.



Whoa....really?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> This is what I mean by "your game, your rules", see. Remember when you took all kind of swipes at me for how much I "hated" gays, even swipes at me hating sex or some-such? Like really personal swipes?
> 
> Right.
> 
> Well, now it's your game, your rules. Does it seem emotional because now it's aimed at you? Well work on building up that super thick skin. Some of us have a 20 year lead on you.



Your digs at me mean nothing to me.  That you think you are some how bothering me shows just how unhinged you have become.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 11, 2022)

Odd how no MAGA-warriors are willing to agree that trump has nothing to hide and will approve the unsealing of the warrant, etc tomorrow.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> This is what unfettered emotion does to a person.
> 
> I suspect once she has calmed down and looks back on these post she will be embarrassed, but won't have the integrity to admit to such


Hah! Spare us the noble and righteous act.  You are no more disabused from your emotions than the rest of us are.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Whoa....really?


The statement on the DOJ web site only states that they requested the warrant and the items list to be made public.  The affidavit is to remain sealed.    What a bunch of ass hats..


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Your digs at me mean nothing to me.  That you think you are some how bothering me shows just how unhinged you have become.


The very fact you continue to respond to them shows they in fact mean something. If they truly didn't mean anything to you, you wouldn't continue to indulge her.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Your digs at me mean nothing to me.  That you think you are some how bothering me shows just how unhinged you have become.



Not unhinged. Tactical. 

See what it feels like when you insinuate someone's sexuality into comments they make about cultural issues? 

Learn or not. Not my problem.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 11, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Probably a shit ton of financial crimes, tax fraud, false statements under penalty of perjury, and mishandling of classified information.
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced that Garland actually wants to charge Trump with crimes, but just wanted the effing classified documents back.


Why doesn't anyone care about what Obama took?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hah! Spare us the noble and righteous act.  You are no more disabused from your emotions than the rest of us are.



You can say anything you like, the post on here show differently.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The statement on the DOJ web site only states that they requested the warrant and the items list to be made public.  The affidavit is to remain sealed.    What a bunch of ass hats..


The affidavit is the key document here. 

If they refuse to release it, then it is they who are scared that their little crusade will be exposed as the farce that it was. 

Trump should just sit back and watch the Executive branch implode trying to destroy him.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Not unhinged. Tactical.
> 
> See what it feels like when you insinuate someone's sexuality into comments they make about cultural issues?
> 
> Learn or not. Not my problem.



Tactical?   

Then you really suck at tactics since all you are doing is making yourself look even more like an emotional immature child


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Why doesn't anyone care about what Obama took?



He did not take any of it illegally.  

At least that is my guess


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> You can say anything you like, the post on here show differently.


I've read the last few pages between you and Sue. And they make you out to be a liar.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Your digs at me mean nothing to me.  That you think you are some how bothering me shows just how unhinged you have become.



Do you remember when I cited statistics about how children do best in the homes of their biological, married parents, and you told me I hated gays, and insinuated spurious things about my sexuality?

Yeah.

Was that "emotional" Gator, or was that facts and reason?

Right. And this is how all liberals argue, and then turn it on us. But now, last straw. Everything has changed.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> The very fact you continue to respond to them shows they in fact mean something. If they truly didn't mean anything to you, you wouldn't continue to indulge her.



Are you kidding, this is great entertainment.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've read the last few pages between you and Sue. And they make you out to be a liar.



Really?  Show me my emotional outburst, I will be happy to wait.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> The affidavit is the key document here.
> 
> If they refuse to release it, then it is they who are scared that their little crusade will be exposed as the farce that it was.
> 
> Trump should just sit back and watch the Executive branch implode trying to destroy him.


My thoughts exactly....  The key piece of information that tells the whys is still being hidden...  They are scared shitless, and they think the few bones they are throwing out will calm the hounds chasing them..

I Knew the DOJ wasn't going to release the information.  They are running scared.  This means they don't have the goods on Trump to indict him... This clown show continues...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Are you kidding, this is great entertainment.


That is a cover for your having succumbed to your emotions. Stop fooling yourself. 

Your hypocrisy is showing.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> I've read the last few pages between you and Sue. And they make you out to be a liar.


And an immature narcissistic child.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> That is a cover for your having succumbed to your emotions. Stop fooling yourself.
> 
> Your hypocrisy is showing.



So, you cannot actually show any emotional outburst from me.

Thanks for manning up and almost admitting it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

BlueGin said:


> And an immature narcissistic child.


Narcissism. Exactly. 

Anyone who thinks they are above it all tend to be the ones who are in the thick of it.


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> The warrant isn't important.  What is important is what evidence was provided to the judge that prompted the issuing of a warrant.  Think Steele dossier.


Warrant is important.. more important is the illegal shit they took back… evidence he’s a crook.


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> The affidavit is the key document here.
> 
> If they refuse to release it, then it is they who are scared that their little crusade will be exposed as the farce that it was.
> 
> Trump should just sit back and watch the Executive branch implode trying to destroy him.


All you want it for is to expose the leaker.  Bwahahaha.  You don’t care about any illegal activity only retribution.  Unbelievable. No, actually so believable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, you cannot actually show any emotional outburst from me.
> 
> Thanks for manning up and almost admitting it.


Narcissism is an emotional experience in and of itself. Driven purely by an inauthentic view of oneself. The idea that you are disabused from your emotions or from being swayed by the rancor of political discussion is a textbook display of arrogance. You are doing nothing else right now but being judgemental toward Sue, and condescending, all of these things being earmarks of a narcissist.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

citygator said:


> All you want it for is to expose the leaker.  Bwahahaha.  You don’t care about any illegal activity only retribution.  Unbelievable. No, actually so believable.


What are you going on about?


----------



## skews13 (Aug 11, 2022)

Meathead said:


> Have you ever seen a cornered rat? I just saw one speak for two minutes and say nothing.



I just saw the AG corner a orange rat.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> What laws did they break by following the Constitution?


There is nothing in the Constitution that allows the Attorney General or the Director of the FBI to abuse their powers for political purposes.  This is the sort of thing we might expect Putin to do to his political enemies but now we have the Biden administration emulating fascist Russia.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

citygator said:


> All you want it for is to expose the leaker. Bwahahaha. You don’t care about any illegal activity only retribution.


What was it Sue said?

"Your game, your rules?"

After this, it is time to play the game in earnest, and you will not like it. You will hate it when we start using your methods.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> But then you look at his pattern of behavior and go "yeah, I can see him doing that".
> 
> We have two sets of monkeys in cages throwing shit at each other.
> 
> I have not yet decided which one has the correct shit


It was only a matter of time before I drew out an emotional response from you. 

Go in shame.


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is nothing in the Constitution that allows the Attorney General or the Director of the FBI to abuse their powers for political purposes.  This is the sort of thing we might expect Putin to do to his political enemies but now we have the Biden administration emulating fascist Russia.


If they gathered evidence and got a warrant… what’s the abuse of power?


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> What was it Sue said?
> 
> "Your game, your rules?"
> 
> After this, it is time to play the game in earnest, and you will not like it. You will hate it when we start using your methods.


You got me. When Joe leaves the White House in 2028 with boxes of confidential documents you’ll really show me by getting a warrant to get it back.  Good one.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2022)

citygator said:


> If they gathered evidence and got a warrant… what’s the abuse of power?


The warrant was illegal...  The judge was, by his own admission, a person who could not be impartial in regard to Trump.    this thing is blowing up in your faces...


----------



## citygator (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The warrant was illegal...  The judge was, by his own admission, a person who could not be impartial in regard to Trump.    this thing is blowing up in your faces...


If it was issued it wasn’t illegal.  Regardless you have zero information. How is it Trump must be innocent when we’ve seen so many transgressions? Is it really unlikely he took shit ?


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 11, 2022)

miketx said:


> Why haven't they raided obama then? He took all kinds of docs.


Prove it


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> The warrant was illegal...  The judge was, by his own admission, a person who could not be impartial in regard to Trump.    this thing is blowing up in your faces...


Got a link to this judge's statement to that effect?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Narcissism is an emotional experience in and of itself. Driven purely by an inauthentic view of oneself. The idea that you are disabused from your emotions or from being swayed by the rancor of political discussion is a textbook display of arrogance. You are doing nothing else right now but being judgemental toward Sue, and condescending, all of these things being earmarks of a narcissist.



While I am subject to let my emotions get the better of me on occasion, I do not live my life based on them, thus is the difference between me and you all.   I am not swayed by the rancor of political discussion because I do not have a stake in it, I do not have a side that I wish to see come out ahead.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> While I am subject to let my emotions get the better of me on occasion, I do not live my life based on them, thus is the difference between me and you all.   I am not swayed by the rancor of political discussion because I do not have a stake in it, I do not have a side that I wish to see come out ahead.


You're delusional.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> It was only a matter of time before I drew out an emotional response from you.
> 
> Go in shame.



That was not an emotional response.

In this scenario neither side is trustworthy, neither Trump nor the DOJ has much of credibility at all.  

Thus my "I will withhold judgement until we have more information" stance.

The very stance that pisses you all off so much and brings about all these emotional outburst.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> You're delusional.



I am sure you think so.  


Billy_Bob said:


> The judge was, by his own admission, a person who could not be impartial in regard to Trump


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I am sure you think so.


This calm demeanor you're presenting is a facade.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> This calm demeanor you're presenting is a facade.



But of course it is.  Everyone in the world is an emotional basket case like you and Sue


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 11, 2022)

If Garland had his way back in the 90's the Unabomber would still be blowing people up... Janet Reno had to over ride this little prick....

Hey Garland we don't hate the FBI or the DOJ we just hate what you and Comey and Obama and Wray did to them....
Do your job fairly....


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> But of course it is.  Everyone in the world is an emotional basket case like you and Sue


Interesting. I'm not the one deluding himself into thinking he is immune to emotion or other worldly developments.

You delude yourself by thinking you are emotionally invulnerable.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Interesting. I'm not the one deluding himself into thinking he is immune to emotion or other worldly developments.
> 
> You delude yourself by thinking you are emotionally invulnerable.



See, now your emotions are leading you to make up stories about me.  I just said that I am subject to letting my emotions get the better of me at times.  But I am not ruled by them, they do not drive my day to day life as they seem to for you folks.

I am pretty much immune to whatever may come of this case.  It will not impact my life other than some extra entertainment on this forum like I had today.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> What was it Sue said?
> 
> "Your game, your rules?"
> 
> After this, it is time to play the game in earnest, and you will not like it. You will hate it when we start using your methods.


There is no "we" , ya freak. You are not going to get the FBI and lawyers and judges to sign off on corruptly coddling your cult fetishes. It will never happen. So sit there and enjoy the show.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> See, now your emotions are leading you to make up stories about me.


Actually, I based that on observation. You are a narcissist. 

At any rate, this thread has gone off the rails. I probably didn't help,  but there it is. 

I'm out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Actually, I based that on observation. You are a narcissist.
> 
> At any rate, this thread has gone off the rails. I probably didn't help,  but there it is.
> 
> I'm out.


Gonna go find a judge to threaten into following the cult playbook? Good luck.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 11, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


> Actually, I based that on observation. You are a narcissist.
> 
> At any rate, this thread has gone off the rails. I probably didn't help,  but there it is.
> 
> I'm out.



Have a great night, and thanks for the fun afternoon!


----------



## Who_Me? (Aug 11, 2022)

BlackSand said:


> .
> 
> It only took his sorry ass a few days to come up with a statement, that will be just as polluted as the rest of his agency ...
> 
> .​


Your orange hero is toast


----------



## BlackSand (Aug 11, 2022)

Who_Me? said:


> Your orange hero is toast


.

What makes you think Former President Trump, or anyone in the Federal Government for that matter, could possibly be my hero?

.​


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Mara Lago is full of Commies, Anarchists, illegal aliens, spies
> 
> Perfect place to store Secret Documents


Sure in their walk in closet.  Lmao.  Been fine they stored a server in the bathroom.  Oops thats Clinton


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Sure in their walk in closet.  Lmao.  Been fine they stored a server in the bathroom.  Oops thats Clinton


I don't think the Hillary whataboutism is working for you guys....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 11, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The USDA does good work for the people.  It is Abe Lincoln's agency and still doing the work he set out for them.
> 
> Oh, and I love the DOD a pretty fair amount as well since they give me a check the 1st of every month.


Summed up you love Govt.  Libertardarian my ass...fittingbsymbol of the DNc  who loves him some govt Fascism


----------



## iceberg (Aug 11, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> He can claim whatever he wants. He learned it from you people. And we are now here for it.
> 
> Your rules. Your game.
> 
> You will hate it.


only they feel it's fair to do it to others, but you have no right to do it to them.

so 2 year old mentality.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 11, 2022)

iceberg said:


> only they feel it's fair to do it to others, but you have no right to do it to them.
> 
> so 2 year old mentality.


It is a Fascist mentality


----------



## iceberg (Aug 11, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> It is a Fascist mentality


2 year old fascist.


----------



## two_iron (Aug 11, 2022)

OMG is there anyone in the entire regime that's not a stuttering fuck? Reading a teleprompter for 3 minutes should not cause profuse sweating and stammering.

Maybe it's the lying?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 11, 2022)

citygator said:


> If they gathered evidence and got a warrant… what’s the abuse of power?


The abuse of power is corruptly using the instruments of government for political purposes.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 12, 2022)

citygator said:


> Two minute warning given... here he comes....



Run and get your Vaseline. Hurry!


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 12, 2022)

skews13 said:


> President Donald Trump and his lawyers were given the search warrant, but he said that he wouldn't make it public. The judge who signed off on it, however, asked the Justice Department to consider it.
> 
> Garland revealed that he personally signed off on the act and went on to emphatically chastise those attacking the Justice Department and the FBI implying improper behavior.
> 
> ...



You’re funny!


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 12, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> Probably a shit ton of financial crimes, tax fraud, false statements under penalty of perjury, and mishandling of classified information.
> 
> I'm not entirely convinced that Garland actually wants to charge Trump with crimes, but just wanted the effing classified documents back.



You’re going to be very entertaining.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 12, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> He did not take any of it illegally.
> 
> At least that is my guess


Well your a bad at guessing.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Transferred to the National Archives?
> 
> You do realize Trump stashing documents in his basement is not the National Archives?



You do realize it’s not a big deal and nobody cares?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You do realize it’s not a big deal and nobody cares?



Not a big deal?
Then why is Trump blaming Obama?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Not a big deal?
> Then why is Trump blaming Obama?



The better question is why wasn’t Obama’s home raided.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 12, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The better question is why wasn’t Obama’s home raided.



Because he was not illegally storing classified documents there


----------



## surada (Aug 12, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> YES! Because our system of justice is consistent and stuff
> I just love when people say that ignorant shit lolz



All presidents have to obey the presidential records act. Talk about ignorant. Why do you think Trump took the documents?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The better question is why wasn’t Obama’s home raided.




Oh….oh…..I know

Because Obama did not store official documents in his basement


----------



## surada (Aug 12, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> The better question is why wasn’t Obama’s home raided.



Obama didn't break the Federal law re: presidential records act.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Oh….oh…..I know
> 
> Because Obama did not store official documents in his basement



Why wasn’t his warehouse raided?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Why wasn’t his warehouse raided?


 Oh…..oh…..I know

Because it was a National Archives Warehouse that complies with the Presidential Records Act


----------



## two_iron (Aug 12, 2022)

garland was sweating like a whore in church yesterday....   

meanwhile Pres Trump is still making millions, sleeping with a supermodel and shooting a 75 at world class resorts....

and the suradas of the world are still cleaning his toilet and scraping the bugs off his windshield at the carwash....

NOTHING has changed.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 12, 2022)

Reminder: Joe Biden Senate Papers Still Hidden from Public
					

While corporate media Democrats are focused on boxes of documents Trump reportedly kept with him, Biden’s Senate papers still remain locked.




					www.breitbart.com
				




i'll be waiting for the raid for that one.   And obama's papers  not in gov't possession.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

two_iron said:


> meanwhile Pres Trump is still making millions, sleeping with a supermodel and shooting a 75 at world class resorts....



Trump properties are losing millions
Melania refuses to sleep with him
Trump cheats at Golf


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump properties are losing millions
> Melania refuses to sleep with him
> Trump cheats at Golf


Wow  thats what they raided for.  Were bored and hoping to get laid.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wow  thats what they raided for.  Were bored and hoping to get laid.


No, actually they raided based on information that Trump was storing Secret Documents


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> No, actually they raided based on information that Trump was storing Secret Documents


And how do you know??  MSDNC told you.  This is a political hit plain and simple.  Which your side has been doing since at least Obama.

So where is your proof of anything??  Mattress tag stolen.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

What I don’t understand is they should know whether Trump has Secret or Top Secret documents or not.

They are usually tracked and you have to sign for receipt of them and disposition. If Trump took them with him, it should be evident that they are missing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> And how do you know??  MSDNC told you.  This is a political hit plain and simple.  Which your side has been doing since at least Obama.
> 
> So where is your proof of anything??  Mattress tag stolen.


How do I know?
Because that evidence provides the probable cause for a Search Warrant


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> What I don’t understand is they should know whether Trump has Secret or Top Secret documents or not.
> 
> They are usually tracked and you have to sign for receipt of them. If Trump took them with him, it should be evident that they are missing.


Oh so now you suddenly dont know.  Crawfish much?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> How do I know?
> Because that evidence provides the probable cause for a Search Warrant


Aka you know nothing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Aka you know nothing.


I know a Search Warrant was issued

I also know that a Warrant for a high profile target such as Trump would not be issued on frivolous claims


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I know a Search Warrant was issued
> 
> I also know that a Warrant for a high profile target such as Trump would not be issued on frivolous claims


Wow  you know do much.  Yet you knew everything eatly on this thread but couldnt priduce any prood.  Lmao


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Wow  you know do much.  Yet you knew everything eatly on this thread but couldnt priduce any prood.  Lmao


Give me an example


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Give me an example


The burden of proof is on you.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> The burden of proof is on you.


Proof I didn’t say something?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Proof I didn’t say something?


You said a lot without backing it up.  Show everyone proof


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> You said a lot without backing it up.  Show everyone proof


Show me what I didn’t back up


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Show me what I didn’t back up


I know this tactic troll.  You made claims earlier you cant back up so you switched the football for a basketball.


----------



## two_iron (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Trump properties are losing millions
> Melania refuses to sleep with him
> Trump cheats at Golf


And you're still cleaning his toilet.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

two_iron said:


> And you're still cleaning his toilet.



You mean the solid gold one?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> I know this tactic troll.  You made claims earlier you cant back up so you switched the football for a basketball.


You said I made claims
Still waiting for you to show me


----------



## two_iron (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean the solid gold one?


I dunno, you tell us. 

You ever catch of whiff of what President Trump had for breakfast?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

two_iron said:


> I dunno, you tell us.
> 
> You ever catch of whiff of what President Trump had for breakfast?



I really have no desire to get that close to him but I can imagine how bad it must be


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2022)

surada said:


> All presidents have to obey the presidential records act. Talk about ignorant. Why do you think Trump took the documents?


Our justice system is a joke.
Your ideologies premise is BUILT on injustice, you disingenuous HYPOCRITE.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

berg80 said:


> Attorney General Merrick Garland set to make statement, days after FBI raid on Trump home at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> FBI agents on Monday raided the Mar-a-Lago residence of ex-President Donald Trump, removing boxes of records as part of a criminal probe.
> ...


I just heard about the missing nuclear papers. Trump is a unremoseful businessman and he's friendly with the Russians. Rose could pay off a lot of his debt if he did them to them. So what do we do if those papers turn up missing and they've already been sold. What if you make copies of them to give to the Russians ? this is insane.! Insurrection and now the outright possibility of treason. This is very interesting and sad again.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean the solid gold one?


Still a toilet.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I really have no desire to get that close to him but I can imagine how bad it must be


Do you agree that Garland should appoint a special nonpartisan prosecutor to investigate Trump so there is no appearance of bias?


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Our justice system is a joke.
> Your ideologies premise is BUILT on injustice, you disingenuous HYPOCRITE.


Maybe you should move to Russia where they put people who make mistakes with doctor prescribed medicines in jail for years and years. Now that's a joke if there ever was one in Russia.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Maybe you should move to Russia where they put people who make mistakes with doctor prescribed medicines in jail for years and years. Now that's a joke if there ever was one in Russia.


Umm ok?


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

SSo


TNHarley said:


> Umm ok?


So you are a Russian, not surprised.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Do you agree that Garland should appoint a special nonpartisan prosecutor to investigate Trump so there is no appearance of bias?


Absolutely not

It is Garlands job


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> It is Garlands job


This is a pretty straightforward case. Either he did or he didn't take the papers.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> This is a pretty straightforward case. Either he did or he didn't take the papers.


Not any more... The denial of Council to observe the raid is going to cast a huge cloud of evidence tampering by the DOJ and FBI.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Absolutely not
> 
> It is Garlands job


So it's Garland's job to investigate his boss's number one political opponent.  That's pretty funny.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So it's Garland's job to investigate his boss's number one political opponent.  That's pretty funny.



You mean like Trump did in Ukraine?


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean like Trump did in Ukraine?


Tell us what Trump did.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Tell us what Trump did.


He extorted the President of Ukraine to get dirt on a political rival

Now, tell me what Biden did regarding the search of Trumps home


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He extorted the President of Ukraine to get dirt on a political rival
> 
> Now, tell me what Biden did regarding the search of Trumps home


Show me your source.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Not any more... The denial of Council to observe the raid is going to cast a huge cloud of evidence tampering by the DOJ and FBI.


It's more likely Trump did the evidence tampering when he sold the nuclear papers to the Russians. If you can't see the need for this kind of scrutiny you are the one with the problem.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's more likely Trump did the evidence tampering when he sold the nuclear papers to the Russians. If you can't see the need for this kind of scrutiny you are the one with the problem.


How much money did Trump make on that deal?


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He extorted the President of Ukraine to get dirt on a political rival
> 
> Now, tell me what Biden did regarding the search of Trumps home


Nothing, he didn't even know about it.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> How much money did Trump make on that deal?


We'll probably never know the truth. Trump is prone to exaggeration. It is sick mind he probably feels betrayed by our nation so this is justified.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> We'll probably never know the truth. Trump is prone to exaggeration. It is sick mind he probably feels betrayed by our nation so this is justified.


With just cause. How many years of witch hunting does one need to to realize they're being persecuted?

Not all Americans are that stupid.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> We'll probably never know the truth. Trump is prone to exaggeration. It is sick mind he probably feels betrayed by our nation so this is justified.


I bet it was trillions, huh.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I bet it was trillions, huh.


I believe you're being facetious. This is much too serious an issue to be treated with inappropriate humor. You seem to have a very flippant personality.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


>


What a bizarre tweet full of idiot lies for gullible cultists. Hint: that's you


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> I believe you're being facetious. This is much too serious an issue to be treated with inappropriate humor. You seem to have a very flippant personality.


Me?  Trump is the biggest threat to our democracy...harumph harumph.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

TemplarKormac said:


>


Weird how their story keeps "evolving".


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Weird how their story keeps "evolving".


It doesn't. Your pathetic, desperate talking points -- well, not yours, but the ones being spoonfed to you -- are changing hourly.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It doesn't. Your pathetic, desperate talking points -- well, not yours, but the ones being spoonfed to you -- are changing hourly.


First we were told it was about the National Archives.  Now its about nuclear secrets. I know what it's about.  It's all about harassing Trump because the political elites are scared to death he's gonna win re-election.  Cheney admitted to it.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What a bizarre tweet full of idiot lies for gullible cultists. Hint: that's you


That's correct. NARA first asked for the documents from Trump in May of 2021. They did not receive any documents until January 2022. They finally asked the justice department to get involved in February 9th 2022. They tried working with Trump but still didn't get everything they were asking for plus we have the current situation. All these delays are on Trump. www.cnn.com timeline that justice department criminal inquiry into Trump taking documents.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> First we were told it was about the National Archives.  Now its about nuclear secrets. I know what it's about.  It's all about harassing Trump because the political elites are scared to death he's gonna win re-election.  Cheney admitted to it.


Or Trump not being forthcoming about any of it.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Or Trump not being forthcoming about any of it.


He doesn't have to bow to their demands.  What we have here is nothing more than political harassment. Period.  You people should be ashamed.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> First we were told it was about the National Archives. Now its about nuclear secrets


Both can be correct. And who gives a shit what you think you were told?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> He doesn't have to bow to their demands.


Actually, he does. Thus the warrant. Good God man, get a grip.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Both can be correct. And who gives a shit what you think you were told?


See, this is the typical fascist response.  "It's whatever we say, so shut up".  I bet you're one of those "Trump is a threat to our democracy", huh.  Seig Heil, dick nose.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> See, this is the typical fascist response.  "It's whatever we say, so shut up".  I bet you're one of those "Trump is a threat to our democracy", huh.  Seig Heil, dick nose.


Haha, no, I just don't give a shit what you think you were told. You were also told the FBI planted evidence, right? So shut the fack up already.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Actually, he does. Thus the warrant. Good God man, get a grip.


So Trump's number one political opponent is allowed to investigate him?  A real American President would have Garland appoint a special prosecutor to avoid the appearance of political bias.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, no, I just don't give a shit what you think you were told. You were also told the FBI planted evidence, right? So shut the fack up already.


No, I won't shut up, fucking fascist.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So Trump's number one political opponent is allowed to investigate him?


Nobody in the FBI, or their lawyers, or the judge, or Garland are trump's #1 political opponent.

Once again, you cultists assume everyone is as sleazy and freakish as Trump is.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nobody in the FBI, or their lawyers, or the judge, or Garland are trump's #1 political opponent.
> 
> Once again, you cultists assume everyone is as sleazy and freakish as Trump is.


Garland works for Biden, you smarmy dumb fuck. Who signed off on the warrant, you lying nasty punk.


----------



## debbiedowner (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Garland works for Biden, you smarmy dumb fuck. Who signed off on the warrant, you lying nasty punk.


They just got your boy.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

debbiedowner said:


> They just got your boy.


It's gonna blow up in your faces like it always does.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> He doesn't have to bow to their demands.  What we have here is nothing more than political harassment. Period.  You people should be ashamed.


Actually what we have here is an possible threat to national security.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

debbiedowner said:


> They just got your boy.


He doesn't know that Biden has no influence over the justice department.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually what we have here is an possible threat to national security.


Oh bullshit.  Sell that shit to some naive college kids.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> He doesn't know that Biden has no influence over the justice department.


Right.  I think your unicorn parking meter has expired.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Both can be correct. And who gives a shit what you think you were told?


I posted the entire timeline of events in an earlier post. Biden had nothing to do with any of this. In fact, it was Trump's delays and inaction that caused us to drag out so long.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Oh bullshit.  Sell that shit to some naive college kids.


I'm sorry but I really believe papers on nuclear concerns that are only for the eyes of a very few in the hands of a psychotic man is a bad idea.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> It's gonna blow up in your faces like it always does.



Yes, but this one is much worse.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Actually what we have here is an possible threat to national security.



Weak sauce--a pretext.

All your people are in it deep.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm sorry but I really believe papers on nuclear concerns that are only for the eyes of a very few in the hands of a psychotic man is a bad idea.


I agree.  Biden has to go.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Yes, but this one is much worse.


It leaves trump with no credibility at all.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> It leaves trump with no credibility at all.



Read the room. All the rooms. 

No.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Read the room. All the rooms.
> 
> No.


Things are looking more and more doubtful for your loser leader.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 12, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> You mean the solid gold one?


See.  You know it well.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> It leaves trump with no credibility at all.


Enjoy your ride.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Garland works for Biden, you smarmy dumb fuck. Who signed off on the warrant, you lying nasty punk.


Garland did, not Biden. Sorry cultist. On to the next crybaby cult fantasy...


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Enjoy your ride.


It's really bad when the Republican leadership wants him out of the picture. Ever hear the phrase, " He's more trouble than he's worth." That's how he's being labeled now.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Garland did, not Biden. Sorry cultist. On to the next crybaby cult fantasy...


Garland works for Biden.  Typical fascist.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> It's really bad when the Republican leadership wants him out of the picture. Ever hear the phrase, " He's more trouble than he's worth." That's how he's being labeled now.


The Republican leadership is part of the problem. Duh.  Looks like you don't understand what's going on. Donald Trump is a man of the people, not the party.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Garland works for Biden.  Typical fascist.


And did not sign off on the warrant. So you have nothing. Just a fantasy spoonfed to you by people who make a living lying to rubes like you.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And did not sign off on the warrant. So you have nothing. Just a fantasy spoonfed to you by people who make a living lying to rubes like you.


It was ordered by Garland. What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> It was ordered by Garland. What the hell is wrong with you?


Correct. So? That doesn't mean it was corrupt or partisan. You cult freaks think everyone is like that, because you know your orange God is like that, and you love him for it.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Correct. So? That doesn't mean it was corrupt or partisan. You cult freaks think everyone is like that, because you know your orange God is like that, and you love him for it.


Oh bullshit.  Trump is the number one threat politically to this administration.  You must think you're dealing with high school kids.  go fuck yourself.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Garland works for Biden.  Typical fascist.


You're an idiot. We have three branches of government Biden is in charge of the executive branch, Garland is in charge of the judicial branch and Nancy pelosi is in charge of the legislative branch. Each of the three branches of government have equal power. The design was to prevent a dictatorship, as was attempted under trump.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump is the number one threat politically to this administration.


So what? You again make the mistake of thinking the rest if the world is as corrupt and depraved and craven as you and your orange God are. They aren't.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Oh bullshit.  Trump is the number one threat politically to this administration.  You must think you're dealing with high school kids.  go fuck yourself.


 I believe you got that wrong, trump is the number one threat to our nation.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> You're an idiot. We have three branches of government Biden is in charge of the executive branch, Garland is in charge of the judicial branch and Nancy pelosi is in charge of the legislative branch. Each of the three branches of government have equal power. The design was to prevent a dictatorship, as was attempted under trump.


Yes, that's how it's supposed to  work.  It's a shame it isn't.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> I believe you got that wrong, trump is the number one threat to our nation.


Oh my God.  You're insane.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 12, 2022)

Now, what about the 33 million documents Obama took?   What about Hillary's private server and missing emails?   What happened to equal justice?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Now, what about the 33 million documents Obama took?   What about Hillary's private server and missing emails?   What happened to equal justice?


Haha, you idiot. Good God.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> So what? You again make the mistake of thinking the rest if the world is as corrupt and depraved and craven as you and your orange God are. They aren't.


This administration is corrupt.  You're about to find out in a few months how the American people feel about Democrats.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> This administration is corrupt.  You're about to find out in a few months how the American people feel about Democrats.


I already know there are a lot of you cult freaks out there. You are tap dancing and repeating gyour clt fantasies, because that's all you have, other than impotent anger.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Yes, that's how it's supposed to  work.  It's a shame it isn't.


That's how it is once again. Biden does not try to threaten people like trump did.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> That's how it is once again. Biden does not try to threaten people like trump did.


Trump didn't threaten anyone.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump didn't threaten anyone.


LOL, I guess you must know nothing about him.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> LOL, I guess you must know nothing about him.


I guess you're a liar.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I guess you're a liar.


That would be trump, one of the biggest liars in history. You are full of BS.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> That would be trump, one of the biggest liars in history. You are full of BS.


You haven't backed up your claim that Trump attacked anyone.  You're a liar.  Bye bye.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You haven't backed up your claim that Trump attacked anyone.  You're a liar.  Bye bye.


You may think me a liar but you are insane if you don't realize that if you're not with Trump he considers you an enemy. Even his best friends and allies have been attacked by him when they started to realize that he was insane. This hasn't happened once or twice it's happened dozens of times during and after his presidency. Why do you think he couldn't keep staff in his administration. Anyone that even dared to argue with him was kicked out, the man is a lunatic.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> You may think me a liar but you are insane if you don't realize that if you're not with Trump he considers you an enemy. Even his best friends and allies have been attacked by him when they started to realize that he was insane. This hasn't happened once or twice it's happened dozens of times during and after his presidency. Why do you think he couldn't keep staff in his administration. Anyone that even dared to argue with him was kicked out, the man is a lunatic.


So prove it.  Let's see your evidence.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> So prove it.  Let's see your evidence.


Prove it ? You are crazy. This is fact, ask any sane person. Read a chronology of his days in office. It all reflects back on him and his infamous track record on trying to be a human being, or I should say not trying to be a human being.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 12, 2022)

Stann said:


> Prove it ? You are crazy. This is fact, ask any sane person. Read a chronology of his days in office. It all reflects back on him and his infamous track record on trying to be a human being, or I should say not trying to be a human being.


You're an idiot. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Stann (Aug 12, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're an idiot. Get the fuck out of here.


You're the one who's an idiot and you can go to hell as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 13, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Why wasn’t his warehouse raided?


"Whatabout them-ing" is a pretty predictable desperate ploy in the MAGAT handbook.
It is what you Trumptards (and Trump himself) ALWAYS fall back to when there is no plausible defense of some word or action of Trump.

"Yeah, b-but....what about (fill in the blank)?
They did it ALSO/ WORSE/MORE!"

It's actually becoming amusing to watch in its childishness.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> Why do you think he couldn't keep staff in his administration. Anyone that even dared to argue with him was kicked out, the man is a lunatic.


What about this?!?!?!









						Kamala Harris replaces chief of staff in latest VP office shakeup
					

Vice President Kamala Harris is naming Lorraine Voles as her new chief of staff, replacing Tina Flournoy who is leaving the administration.



					www.boston.com
				












						Kamala Harris’ staff exodus continues as top adviser, speechwriter leave posts
					

Politico reported that Meghan Groob — whose hiring was announced April 4 — was on her way out as Harris’ director of speechwriting




					nypost.com
				




She likes a diverse staff, and they were idiots, anyway - right???

You're damn straight. You need loyalty in the administration of any organization.  The presidency is not set up to have this balance of competing ideas that you libtards think your politicians behold.  You are in all la land.

Wake the fuck up! The person who figures out how to organize that "balance of competing ideas" is going to get very fucking rich. Consider the copyrights and licensing for an organizational template that does that!

Tell us about your friends that you disagree with - what do you do together that keeps you together?  And what have you accomplished to help humankind?


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 13, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Not any more... The denial of Council to observe the raid is going to cast a huge cloud of evidence tampering by the DOJ and FBI.


BULLSHIT!
There is no 4th Amendment "right" to have counsel present before cops can execute a search warrant.

Did Brionna Taylor have her lawyers present before her door was kicked in?

You see my point?


----------



## Stann (Aug 13, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "Whatabout them-ing" is a pretty predictable desperate ploy in the MAGAT handbook.
> It is what you Trumptards (and Trump himself) ALWAYS fall back to when there is no plausible defense of some word or action of Trump.
> 
> "Yeah, b-but....what about (fill in the blank)?
> ...


I'm glad you think espionage is a laughing matter. This is what taking top secret and need to know top level information in an unsecure location and possibly disseminating it carry. He's facing prison time if they decide to prosecute. 11 documents in all is more than enough to prosecute. The search warrant was totally legitimate because of what they found.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> This is what taking top secret and need to know top level information in an unsecure location and possibly disseminating it carry.



Hey, leave Hillary's unsecure server out of this.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> I'm glad you think espionage is a laughing matter. This is what taking top secret and need to know top level information in an unsecure location and possibly disseminating it carry. He's facing prison time if they decide to prosecute. 11 documents in all is more than enough to prosecute. The search warrant was totally legitimate because of what they found.


Agreed


----------



## Stann (Aug 13, 2022)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> What about this?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brookings - Quality. Independence. Impact.>research Tracking turnover in the Trump administration- Brookings Institution January 20th.,2021. Now a state resource for historical data. They tracked the rate of change in the Trump administration at 92%. This is beyond belief, no other Republic official in the United States has ever had such a turnover. And most of it was because of Trump's personality and derangement.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 13, 2022)

Stann said:


> Brookings - Quality. Independence. Impact.>research Tracking turnover in the Trump administration- Brookings Institution January 20th.,2021. Now a state resource for historical data. They tracked the rate of change in the Trump administration at 92%. This is beyond belief, no other Republic official in the United States has ever had such a turnover. And most of it was because of Trump's personality and derangement.


Why hasn't he been arrested yet? How does a deranged person avoid the inevitable???







You are the one who is deranged - wake the fuck up.


----------



## Stann (Aug 13, 2022)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Why hasn't he been arrested yet?
> 
> You are the one who is deranged - wake the fuck up.
> View attachment 682049


I liked the joke photo. I'm sorry Justice doesn't satisfy your need for instant gratification. In order to be good justice has to be a slow and thorough process to reach the right conclusion.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 13, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Now, what about the 33 million documents Obama took?   What about Hillary's private server and missing emails?   What happened to equal justice?


Shhhh

Got no time for that. We hunting dawnolds....


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 13, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Shhhh
> 
> Got no time for that. We hunting dawnolds....


Again, that's all fake news iceberg.
Try to get up to speed ok?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 13, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Again, that's all fake news iceberg.
> Try to get up to speed ok?


you got some speed, man????


----------



## Marener (Aug 13, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Shhhh
> 
> Got no time for that. We hunting dawnolds....


Anyone pimping the “Obama took 33 million documents” talking point is only proving they just repeat whatever they see on TV.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 13, 2022)

Marener said:


> Anyone pimping the “Obama took 33 million documents” talking point is only proving they just repeat whatever they see on TV.



How many did Obama take?


----------



## Marener (Aug 13, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How many did Obama take?


None.

33 million documents went to Chicago under the care of National Archives. Not to Obama’s basement.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 13, 2022)

Marener said:


> Anyone pimping the “Obama took 33 million documents” talking point is only proving they just repeat whatever they see on TV.


anyone saying he didn't is full of shit.


----------



## Marener (Aug 13, 2022)

iceberg said:


> anyone saying he didn't is full of shit.


Trump is the one who is full of shit.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 13, 2022)

Marener said:


> Trump is the one who is full of shit.


yea, that must be it.

god damn, you just clarified everything.

doosh.


----------



## Marener (Aug 13, 2022)

iceberg said:


> yea, that must be it.
> 
> god damn, you just clarified everything.
> 
> doosh.


People who believe Trump without double checking the facts are morons.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 13, 2022)

Marener said:


> People who believe Trump without double checking the facts are morons.


it's cute that you think so.

really. it is.


----------



## Marener (Aug 13, 2022)

iceberg said:


> it's cute that you think so.
> 
> really. it is.


It’s common sense.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 13, 2022)

Marener said:


> It’s common sense.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 14, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> BULLSHIT!
> There is no 4th Amendment "right" to have counsel present before cops can execute a search warrant.
> 
> Did Brionna Taylor have her lawyers present before her door was kicked in?
> ...


Trump was cooperative.  His attorney was present.  The ONLY reason you do not allow an attorney to view the search is if they too are suspect in a crime.  

I want to see the affidavit.  Are the DOJ implicating Trumps attorneys, who are officers of the court, in this case? This behavior by the DOJ has far reaching implications. Those you idiots want to avoid because of the partisan bull shit your spreading.


----------

